# Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August







* Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: 
Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch​** Angeln alleine aus Spaß nicht vernünftig, Angler MÜSSEN auch töten*

Kommentar

Dass PeTA den Rapper Marteria anzeigte und wie der Rapper zum angeln steht, hatten wir bereits berichtet.

Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview

Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt

Dazu hat der Nordkurier jetzt nochmal einen längerem, unsäglich schützergeprägten, Artikel verfasst:
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...-rostocker-rapper-marteria-an-0629223907.html

Da "schnappen Fische" wieder "nach Luft" (und ich frage mich, wozu die Kiemen haben) und PeTA wird wieder als Tierschutz-, statt als Tierrechtsorganisation bezeichnet, etc. pp.

Dass Repräsentanten der Sport- und Angelfischereiverbände aus Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm befragt werden, dagegen kann man erst mal nix gegen sagen.

Dass diese Verbands-Helden dann erzählen, es gäbe nur den vernünftigen Grund der Verwertung/des Tötens zeigt, wie sehr die schon nach der Übernahme der DAV-Landesverbände in den VDSF und Umbenennung in DAFV dann die alte VDSF-Philosophie verinnerlicht haben.

Angeln aus Spaß gehe nicht, man müsse schon Fische töten, auch wenn man selber keinen esse, könne man die ja als Tierfutter verwenden oder verschenken...!!



> _Auf diesen vernünftigen Grund verweisen auch die Landesanglerverbände in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Brandenburg.
> .................................
> Die Fische müssen auch keineswegs für den Eigenbedarf gefangen werden. „Ein Drittel unser Mitglieder isst gar keinen Fisch“, sagt Karl-Heinz Brillowski, der Vorsitzende des Landesanglerverbandes in MV. Der Fisch kann auch für andere mitgebracht werden oder als Tierfutter verwendet werden. Beide Verbände halten reines Spaßfischen, um den Fang zu fotografieren oder nur den Kick am Drill zu haben, nicht für einen vernünftigen Grund.
> _



*Ich konstatiere:*
Hauptsache Fisch tot, selbst wenn man ihn selber nicht verwenden kann/will, dann erst ist Angeln vernünftig nach Ansicht dieser Verbände...

*Um es klar zu sagen:*
*Meine Ansicht ist das nicht
*
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

... und wieder sind mal wieder ein paar Runden im Grabe Izaacs fällig...

Auch hier von mir - Daumen runter! Mehr will ich mal nicht mehr sagen. Man wird müde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Franky schrieb:


> Mehr will ich mal nicht mehr sagen. Man wird müde...


ja, stimmt - und sorry!!

Ist aber eben mein Job, das zu bringen und auf so einen Dreck auch hinzuweisen.

Die sollen ja alle wissen (können), wofür sie Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen.


----------



## Leiwandizer (7. Juli 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln aus Spaß gehe nicht, man müsse schon Fische töten, auch wenn man selber keinen esse, könne man die ja als Tierfutter verwenden oder verschenken...!!
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Was geht denn bei euch ab?? Kranker Scheiß!
In unseren Verordnungen wird immer darauf hingewiesen, dass der Verkauf und das Tauschen oder weiterreichen Gefangener Fische verboten ist...





Tight lines 
Leiwandizer


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Zudem:
Woher will der Brillowski (der immer schon immer seltsame Äußerungen tätigte gegen Angler) wissen, dass ein Drittel seiner Verbandszahler gar keinen Fisch isst??

Mit solchen unbelegten Zahlen um sich zu werfen, um dann zu fordern, dass die trotzdem Fische als Katzenfutter killen sollen, ist mehr als.................

hab Blutdruck.................


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Fisch tot, selbst wenn man ihn selber nicht verwenden kann/will, dann erst ist Angeln vernünftig nach Ansicht dieser Verbände...


Es geht um den "vernünftigen Grund", um nicht in Konflikt mit dem TSG zu kommen. Die Verbände erläutern folgend, dass dieser Grund nicht nur Eigenbedarf sein muss, sondern auch Fremdbedarf/Tierfutter sein kann.

Die von Dir angeprangerte VerbandsMEINUNG ist: _"Beide Verbände halten reines Spaßfischen, um den Fang zu fotografieren oder nur den Kick am Drill zu haben, nicht für einen vernünftigen Grund."_

Und wenn Du Deine Meinung in fett rausschreien kannst, kann ich das auch:
*Meiner Meinung nach haben Sie recht, reines C&R ist Tierquälerei.*

PS:
Den angeführten Artikel "unsäglich schützergeprägt" zu nennen ist in meinen Augen leidlich BILDig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> PS:
> Den angeführten Artikel "unsäglich schützergeprägt" zu nennen ist in meinen Augen leidlich BILDig...


ja, ne, is klar:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da "schnappen Fische" wieder "nach Luft" (und ich frage mich, wozu die Kiemen haben) und PeTA wird wieder als Tierschutz-, statt als Tierrechtsorganisation bezeichnet, etc. pp


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Franky schrieb:


> ...Auch hier von mir - Daumen runter! Mehr will ich mal nicht mehr sagen. Man wird müde...


Ja, so geht es mir auch oft.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist aber eben mein Job...


Das Dumme:
ES IST DER JOB DER VERBÄNDE für Anglerinteressen einzutreten.
Dazu gehört AUCH der Teil der MITGLIEDER, die nicht angeln um die Pfanne zu füllen.

Es wäre das Mindeste gewesen, 
hier auf WEITERE VERNÜNFTIGE GRÜNDE hinzuweisen,
anstatt das Spiel, die Argumentation für das Angeln rein auf Verwertung und Hege zu beschränken,
nicht nur mitzumachen, sondern auch noch selbst zu forcieren.

*Sie erfüllen den Job, 
für den sie gewählt und bezahlt werden 
nicht!*


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Ja dann schnappen sie eben nach Luft und nicht nach Sauerstoff/Wasser, meine Güte... Man kann an allem so lange suchen, bis man etwas findet, womit man es verdorben madig reden kann.


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie erfüllen den Job,
> für den sie gewählt und bezahlt werden
> nicht!


DAS steht ja auf einem völlig anderen Blatt.
Deswegen verkneife ich mir jegliche Gewässer, bei denen ich für deren Gehalt zahlen würde, auch wenn's nicht immer leicht fällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es wäre das Mindeste gewesen,
> hier auf WEITERE VERNÜNFTIGE GRÜNDE hinzuweisen,
> anstatt das Spiel, die Argumentation für das Angeln rein auf Verwertung und Hege zu beschränken,


Vor allem, da selbst schon Politik/Parteien weiter sind als die Verbände, beim Thema zurücksetzen und sinnvoller Grund:
Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017

Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ja dann schnappen sie eben nach Luft und nicht nach Sauerstoff/Wasser, meine Güte... Man kann an allem so lange suchen, bis man etwas findet, womit man es verdorben madig reden kann.


DAS ist aber genau ein Beispiel fürs schützergeprägte, wörtlich von PeTA übernommen.
Musst man nicht wissen, könnte man aber...


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Solange es verboten ist  ist es halt verboten.
Kann ja auch nicht jeder tun und machen wie er möchte .
Dann eher auf die Straße gehen und mit Plakaten für eine veränderung kämpfen
Ach bitteschön auch gleich für die Aufhebung von 50kmh in der Ortschaft.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Und wenn Du Deine Meinung in fett rausschreien kannst, kann ich das auch:
> *Meiner Meinung nach haben Sie recht, reines C&R ist Tierquälerei.*



#6

Auch wenn das hier im Forum oft anders erscheint, Du bist nicht alleine mit Deiner Meinung!

*Nur *aus Spaß anderen Lebewesen Schaden zufügen... |bigeyes #d

Der Mensch hat ein Hirn, also C&D!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Es ist NICHT verboten, weder in Brandenburg noch in MeckPomm, wo sich die Verbände gemeldet hatten!!!!!


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



bastido schrieb:


> Hast Du uns da nicht Dummschwätzerei unterstellt weil ja da reines C&R völlig legal und in Ordnung sei?


Wo habe ich das geschrieben?? |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat ein Hirn, also* C&D!*


soll er laut Verbänden eben gerade NICHT!!!
Dann hätt ich auch keinerlei Problem damit, wenn das dem Angler überlassen bliebe...

Sondern die wollen, dass der Fisch geknüppelt wird und dann als Katzenfutter verwendet, will man ihn nicht selber essen. 

Hauptsache tot, weil nur das sinnvoll, wäre..

Nur wenns statt Hecht Zander wäre (oder umgekehrt) darfste ihn zurücksetzen, weil nicht Zielfisch (warum eigentlich, ist doch auch als Katzenfutter verwendbar? 
Die merken ihre bescheuerte Argumentation doch gar nicht mehr, diese - in meinen Augen - Verbandsbetonköppe)...

Wenn da selbst schon Politik/Parteien weiter sind als die Verbände, beim Thema zurücksetzen und sinnvoller Grund, ist das doch mehr als nur peinlich:
Antwort Die LINKE, Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017

Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017


----------



## Franky (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, stimmt - und sorry!!
> 
> Ist aber eben mein Job, das zu bringen und auf so einen Dreck auch hinzuweisen.
> 
> Die sollen ja alle wissen (können), wofür sie Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen.



Nein - bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen!! Das war um Himmels Willen keine Kritik an Deiner Berichterstattung - ausschließlich des in meinen Augen unsägliche wiederholte Fehlverhalten sogenannter "Angelfischerverbände"...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Es geht um den "vernünftigen Grund", um nicht in Konflikt mit dem TSG zu kommen. Die Verbände erläutern folgend, dass dieser Grund nicht nur Eigenbedarf sein muss, sondern auch Fremdbedarf/Tierfutter sein kann.



Den vernünftigen Grund auszuweiten,wäre Aufgabe und Pflicht ALLER Verbände.

Das ginge sogar mit akuellem TierSchG..nur anscheinend nicht mit den Nur Fangen und frxxen Predigern der Verbände.

Das Angeln nur zur Verwertung, birgt übr. unter best.Konstellationen das Risiko überhaupt nicht mehr angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Den vernünftigen Grund auszuweiten,wäre Aufgabe und Pflicht ALLER Verbände.


DAS ist es, was gemacht werden muss, sehe ich auch so.



> Das Angeln nur zur Verwertung, birgt übr. unter best.Konstellationen das Risiko überhaupt nicht mehr angeln zu dürfen.


Muss ja nicht nur zur Verwertung sein. Aber eben zu einem vernünftigen Grund. Wie man den definiert ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Aber eben OHNE vernünftigen Grund (also einen Grund, für den es wenigstens EIN vernünftiges Argument gibt) wird's schwer; ich glaube nicht, dass mehrheitlich ein Fangbild (oder das Fangerlebnis an sich) als eben solcher Grund akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Also, ich lese in dem Zeitungsartikel erst einmal eine Beschreibung dessen was konkret passiert sein soll, dann eine Erläuterung des Begriffes und eine Gegenüberstellung der  unterschiedlichen Auffassungen ohne jegliche Wertungen durch den Readakteur!

Schließlich äußerst sich noch Kollege XY zu rechtlichen Situation unter Bezugnahme auf den nun wieder konkreten Fall.

Die Ausführungen der Verbandler zur Situation in MV ist in der Öffentlichkeit zu dieser Sache doch erst einmal relativ neutral. 

Die beschreiben nur die unproblematischste aller Legitimierungen, aber Fische fangen, um sie als bloßes Tierfutter zu verwenden, könnte einem von Peta auch schon eine Anzeige einbringen. Das ist ja fast schon mutig! 

Der Ansatz, Legitimierungen aus ganz anderen Gründen herzuleiten, auf die man sich dann beruft und in der Öffentlichkeit, wie eben in solchen Zeitungsartikeln, postulieren kann, muss an ganz anderer Stelle beginnen.
Da bleibt dann tatsächlich der Verband aber ebenfalls in der Verpflichtung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

EIN vernünftiger Grund?

Andere sind da eindeutig kreativer

http://m.faz.net/aktuell/gesellscha...nd-mit-knabberfischen-ist-legal-15028369.html

Und Angeln ist Wellness fürs Gemüt,fördert somit auch die Gesundheit.[emoji6]


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



bastido schrieb:


> Und wenn C&R Tierquälerei ist, dann ist US Tournament-Fishing der Inbegriff dessen. Angeln zum reinen Vergnügen und auch noch Geld damit verdienen.


Richtig, ICH sehe das so. Ich habe nirgendwo etwas anderes geschrieben. Es ging nur um die Klarstellung, was besetzt wurde. Und dazu habe ich neben Lexika-Links auf die Videos hingewiesen, für die Menschen, die so wie ich lieber bewegte Bilder schauen.Keine Ahnung, was Dich da so in Blutdruck versetzt hat. 



> Wer wirklich der Meinung ist, dass es vernünftiger ist wenn Bauer XY nen Fischereischein macht und jeden Tag 3 Hechte für seine Schweine ranangelt,...


 Wieso wird bei Tierfutter immer mit "es soll Schweinefutter werden" argumentiert?? Wer hat denn noch Schweine? Oder Hühner? Und geht dann auch noch stundenlang angeln, um den hart erarbeiteten Fisch dann nicht für sich selbst zu nutzen??
Wieviele Menschen kennst Du denn, ganz persönlich, die Schweine mit Hechten gefüttert haben??? Was für eine stereotype Argumentation... #q



> Töten, wofür auch immer, ist besser als am Leben lassen. Wem will man denn das erklären?


Wieder dasselbe: Wer hat das gesagt???
Wer Fisch nicht verwerten will, soll gefälligst nicht angeln gehen! DAS ist meine Meinung. Niemand hat was von "jeder Fang soll getötet werden" gesagt. Weder ich, noch die in dem Beitrag zitierten Verbände, welche einen VERNÜNFTIGEN Grund für's Angeln wollen.
Apropos: s.o.; ICH zahle deren Gehälter nicht, weil ich ihre Arbeit recht bescheiden finde. Deswegen versuche ich aber trotzdem objektiv zu bleiben und nicht alles scheixxe zu finden oder so lange nach etwas zu suchen, um es madig zu reden.



> Und abschließend, ich gehe auch angeln weil ich gerne Fisch esse, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich jeden Fisch mitnehme. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und dem reinen C&Rer besteht oft in genau einem Fisch, der nicht zurückgesetzt wurde.


Ja, bei mir auch. DAS ist ein vernünftiger Grund. Man geht AUCH zum Verwerten angeln. Reicht doch schon.



> Ich mache nach Auffassung der LV`s und einiger anderer alles richtig aber der C&Rer ist ein Tierquäler.


Ja, richtig. Die Grenze ist manchmal schmal und schwer zu sehen, aber es gibt sie; auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt das Moralisch-Ethische in Gesetz zu verschnüren. |wavey:


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Also, ich lese in dem Zeitungsartikel erst einmal eine Beschreibung dessen was konkret passiert sein soll, dann eine Erläuterung des Begriffes und eine Gegenüberstellung der  unterschiedlichen Auffassungen ohne jegliche Wertungen durch den Readakteur!


DANKE!!!! So lese ich es nämlich auch. :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Es geht um den "vernünftigen Grund", um nicht in Konflikt mit dem TSG zu kommen. Die Verbände erläutern folgend, dass dieser Grund nicht nur Eigenbedarf sein muss, sondern auch Fremdbedarf/Tierfutter sein kann.
> 
> Die von Dir angeprangerte VerbandsMEINUNG ist: _"Beide Verbände halten reines Spaßfischen, um den Fang zu fotografieren oder nur den Kick am Drill zu haben, nicht für einen vernünftigen Grund."_
> 
> ...



Was ist den reines C&R? 
rein= sauber

Da stellt sich mir die Frage wenn es reines C&R gibt, was ist denn dann unreines C&R?  |kopfkrat


Du meinst wohl eher Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund.
Der vernünftige Grund ist aber im Gesetz/ Verordnung nicht definiert.
Dahaben die Politiker sich sicherlich etwas bei gedacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da bleibt dann tatsächlich der Verband aber ebenfalls in der Verpflichtung.


Vor allem, wenn Parteien und Politik schon weiter und anglerfreundlicher sind als diese Verbände.

Zudem ist das vom Kollegen schon ein absolut schützergeprägter Schreibstil, der die Formulierungen von PeTA übernimmt.. 

Schon da wären gute Verbände (ich weiss, ich weiss... "Gut" und "Verband" im gleichen Satz geht rational eben nicht) eingeschritten  und hätten das richtig gestellt.. 



Franky schrieb:


> Nein - bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen!! Das war um Himmels Willen keine Kritik an Deiner Berichterstattung - ausschließlich des in meinen Augen unsägliche wiederholte Fehlverhalten sogenannter "Angelfischerverbände"...



Keine Panik Franky, hab ich *GENAU SO* verstanden wie von Dir hier erläutert...

Mich kotzt das ja selber an..

*Ich würde viel lieber positiv über anglerfreundliche Verbände berichten!!!* 

*Als immer wieder übe*r so einen Dreck und deren *inkompetentes und anglerfeindliches Versagen *und im vorauseilenden Gehorsam abnickenden Schützerdreck *der Verbände berichten zu MÜSSEN..
*
Leider fehlt dazu jeder objektive Fakt bei den anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden Verbänden der Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV, die zwar Angler abkassieren, aber NICHTS für die tun.....


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ist den reines C&R?
> rein= sauber
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage wenn es reines C&R gibt, was ist denn dann unreines C&R?


"Rein" im Sinn von "ausnahmslos". |rolleyes

PS: Das ist im Übrigen genau die Grenze: reines/sauberes C&R schliesst jegliche Tötungs- und Verwertungsabsicht aus. Unsauberes C&R wäre, wenn man zumindest die Absicht hat, Fisch zu entnehmen.
Das rechtlich nicht zwischen sauberem und unsauberem C&R unterschieden wird, hat wohl eher etwas mit der Schwierigkeit der Beweisführung einer Absicht zu tun und wurde deswegen nicht weiter ausgeführt.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Nach Untersuchungen von Arlinghaus ist das Zurücksetzten von gefangen Fischen in der Öffentlichkeit gar kein Problem, solange das Angeln nicht nur zum bloßen Spaß geschieht. Dahinter steht schon historisch, dass man eigentlich angelt, um einen Fisch zu essen. Ist der Fisch zum Essen aber nicht geeignet, weil er nicht schmeckt oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, dem Fisch keinen übern Kopp zu hauen, etwa weil es ein wichtiger Laichfisch oder der Fisch zu klein ist, ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Ich erdreiste mich sogar zu behaupten, dass fast jeder ein Zurücksetzen eines großen Fisches befürwortet, weil dieser nun schon so groß und alt geworden ist. Taugt das als vernünftiger Grund?

Was gar keinem Außenstehenden zu vermitteln ist, ist die Auffassung, man müsse jeden gefangen Fisch töten und soweit man ihn selber nicht mag, in der grünen Tonne entsorgen. Auch das Angeln, um mit den Fischen die Katzen zu füttern, ja, bei uns gibt es im Verein so jemanden, wirkt doch als Rechtfertigungsgrund allein schon befremdlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Auch das Angeln, um mit den Fischen die Katzen zu füttern, ja, bei uns gibt es im Verein so jemanden, wirkt doch als Rechtfertigungsgrund allein schon befremdlich.


Du kannst doch lesen, das ist für Verbandler ok und besser als einen Fisch leben zu lassen...

Was faseln wir von normalen Anglern, nur weil wir welche sind?? 

Die Verbanditen sagen uns schon, was richtig ist..

oder so......


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> "Rein" im Sinn von "ausnahmslos". |rolleyes



Also Tierquälerei (Angeln)  ohne vernünftigen Grund.

Dann schreib es doch bitte so wie es korrekt ist. 

Und was hat der Fisch davon?

Da könnten wir jetzt um Mindestmaße etc. und die Ethik/ Moral und den Unterschied aus sicht der Fische diskutieren.

Ein fisch welcher nicht geschützt ist muss entnommen werden, ein geschützter Fisch zurück gesetzt werden (C&R)
rein ..ausnahmslos...

Wessen gewissen will man mi solch einem Blödsinn beruhigen?

kein Sport mit Tieren?   Pferdesport etc. blablabla...alles schon durch diskutiert.

Der Gesetzgebr hat den vernünftigen Gund nicht definiert.
Unsere Verbände definieren diesen überwiegend als Nahrungserwerb und Hege.

Dies von Verbänden welche Anglerinteressen vertreten.
Lächerlich, Peinlich!


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde viel lieber positiv über anglerfreundliche Verbände berichten!!!


Ich verstehe das Dilemma!
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß ich als Nutzer "immer" nur lesen ---> "Scheixxe, scheixxe, scheixxe... alles immer nur scheixxe..." Das nervt. Und man verliert das Interesse, diese Artikel zu lesen. 
Ist überhaupt nicht persönlich gemeint!! Aber was ich JEDES Mal lese, wenn ich in's AB schaue: anglerfeindlich, nicht-angelnd, und und und.... 

Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich wüßte, wie es besser geht! 
Aber von reißerischem "Der Verband ist anglerfeindlich" habe ich genug gelesen und es verstanden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Ich zitiere mal aus der Gewässerordnung des LAVB - ich denke, damit sollte klar sein, was unser Verband von Eigenverantwortung und "nur ein toter Fisch ist ein guter Fisch" hält



> 4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
> Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft.



@Thomas

Wenn du von "Puls" runter willst und endlich mal was Positives berichten: ich lege dir mal die Recherche rund um das "Forum Natur Brandenburg" ans Herz  Man muss nicht alles an die grosse Glocke hängen ... manchmal ist still und leise der bessere Weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Was da steht in euer Gewässerordnung, das war nie die Frage.

Hier gehts um richtige Gesetze und das,  was da Verbands"verantwortliche" öffentlich an anglerfeindlichem abseiern..

Wenn selbst Politik und Parteien da schon weiter sind...

Eine Schande..

Solche Verbandler sollen an ihrem Katzenfutter ersticken, das sie propagieren..

*Und wenn sie es anders meinen, haben sie es umgehend richtig zu stellen und eine entsprechende Gegendarstellung von der Zeitung zu verlangen.*

Tuns sie das nicht, meinen sie es mit dem Katzenfutter etc. genauso, wie da veröffentlicht in der Zeitung...



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal ist still und leise der bessere Weg.


Da wären die Katzenfutterverbanditen besser auch einmal mehr still und leise gewesen, statt solchen Dreck öffentlich zu verbreiten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Es geht um den "vernünftigen Grund", um nicht in Konflikt mit dem TSG zu kommen. Die Verbände erläutern folgend, dass dieser Grund nicht nur Eigenbedarf sein muss, sondern auch Fremdbedarf/Tierfutter sein kann.



Ich hab im TSG und auch div.Urteilen ad hoc nix gefunden,was Verbände generell zu einer solchen Aussage berechtigt.

Das TSG kennt weder c&d,c&r geschweige irgendwelche sonstigen Pauschalszenarien.

Im Gegenteil..erst durch vielfach  öffentlich unreflektiert geäusserten Müll,legen viele Verbände Anglers Kopf auf den Richtklotz.




wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Man muss nicht alles an die grosse Glocke hängen ... manchmal ist still und leise der bessere Weg.



Richtig..nur sollte dann dieser leise Weg auch auf Presseanfragen gegangen werden..Frexxe halten und gut.

Vorabverurteilungen sind a.
mieser Stil und b.lösen sie das Primärproblem nicht.

Die Krone der Scheinheiligkeit,sitzt wackeliger als viele vermuten.

Der scheinheilige Fingerzeig auf böse Trophäenangler ist definitiv der falsche Weg.


----------



## NedRise (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, stimmt - und sorry!!
> 
> Ist aber eben mein Job, das zu bringen und auf so einen Dreck auch hinzuweisen.
> 
> Die sollen ja alle wissen (können), wofür sie Verbandsbeiträge bezahlen.



Das ist auch gut so, bitte immer weiter berichten. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Selbstverständlich.

Wer nicht nur Verbandszeitungen und ähnliche anglerfeindliche Fakenews lesen will, braucht ja weiter ne Anlaufstelle..

Sehen wir auch als Aufgabe redaktionell...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Aber auch nur MANCHMAl ist der stille Weg der bessere.

Schon ganz richtig erkannt.

Manchmal.

  Oft ist er es nämlich nicht.

Im Stillen kann gut gemauschelt u. getrickst werden...etc.
Im Stillen werden nur Abkommen getroffen welche Unruhe auch unter der Anglerschaft produzieren können.


----------



## Mefoangler53 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Tja, wenn ich das hier so lese, muss ich aufhören zu angeln.
 Ich gehe nämlich angeln weil es mir Spaß macht.
 Ok ich esse die Fische auch, aber angeln um Fisch zu essen, ist für mich kein vernünftiger Grund.
 Es wäre vernünftiger, den Fisch im Geschäft zu kaufen, weil: Billiger und bequemer!
 Wenn ich dieses Geschwafel der Verbände lese, fällt mir immer wieder der Satz ein. Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen!
 Bitte nicht schon wieder


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ich das hier so lese, muss ich aufhören zu angeln.
> Ich gehe nämlich angeln weil es mir Spaß macht.
> Ok ich esse die Fische auch, aber angeln um Fisch zu essen, ist für mich kein vernünftiger Grund.
> Es wäre vernünftiger, den Fisch im Geschäft zu kaufen, weil: Billiger und bequemer!
> ...


So gehts mir auch!


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: welche Möglichkeiten hat man, sich in den Verbänden einzubringen? Das schreit  doch alles ewig schon nach einer Graswurzelrevolution...
So weit weg von Anglerischen Mainstream... unfassbar!
Haben Sie Angst dass der DAV seinen Naturschutzverbandsstatus verliert wenn sie anfangen pro selektiver Entnahme zu argumentieren oder sonst irgendwas für uns machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Haben wir genügend Threads und Artikel dazu:
Angler, wehrt Euch. Leitfaden  

Mein neuer Traum - "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"

Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen

Wie den DAFV besser machen?

Was wäre euch ein richtig guter Bundesverband wert?

2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Wenn ich das lese kann ich mir auch nur an den Kopf greifen und mich wundern wie naiv doch manche Menschen sind, mal nur angenommen, jemand will tatsächlich Fisch essen und angelt auf Zander; von dem wir ja alle wissen das es ein toller Speisefisch ist, stattdessen beißt aber ein kapitaler Hecht, der wiederum ein toller Sportfisch ist aber in der Küche einen ganz anderen Aufwand bedarf um ihn zuzubereiten. Muss man das Tier totschlagen, nicht mit mir, ich bin da so ungeschickt mir fällt alles wieder ins Wasser. 

LG Michael


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese kann ich mir auch nur an den Kopf greifen und mich wundern wie naiv doch manche Menschen sind, mal nur angenommen, jemand will tatsächlich Fisch essen und angelt auf Zander; von dem wir ja alle wissen das es ein toller Speisefisch ist, stattdessen beißt aber ein kapitaler Hecht, der wiederum ein toller Sportfisch ist aber in der Küche einen ganz anderen Aufwand bedarf um ihn zuzubereiten. Muss man das Tier totschlagen, nicht mit mir, ich bin da so ungeschickt mir fällt alles wieder ins Wasser.
> 
> LG Michael



Schützt Dich aber im Fall der Fälle nicht vor einem Bußgeld etc..


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Hmm vom Prinzip hast du leider recht, aber ich mach das ja nicht vorsätzlich zwinker....bin halt so ungeschickt. .aber mal ganz ohne Scherz, das kann doch nicht wahr sein oder?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses Geschwafel der Verbände lese, fällt mir immer wieder der Satz ein. Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen!
> Bitte nicht schon wieder



Mit Wesen und Anspruch  Angeltoitscher
 Ansichten, gewinnste bei normal tickenden Angelnationen gerade mal Spott,Mitleid und evtl.auch den Gängelungstechnischen Trostpreis.

Ein sich dorthin Seuchenhaft ausbreitender Nachahmungscharakter dt.Angelideologien ist erstmal nicht zu erwarten..gottlob.

Reicht das "wir" einen an der Waffel haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mit Wesen und Anspruch  Angeltoitscher
> Ansichten, gewinnste bei normal tickenden Angelnationen gerade mal Spott,Mitleid und evtl.auch den Gängelungstechnischen Trostpreis.
> 
> Ein sich dorthin Seuchenhaft ausbreitender Nachahmungscharakter dt.Angelideologien ist erstmal nicht zu erwarten..gottlob.
> ...



wenn Du dich da mal nicht irrst, es gibt schon die eine oder andere Nation, die meinen deutscher als wir sein zu müssen|uhoh:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> *Meiner Meinung nach haben Sie recht, reines C&R ist Tierquälerei.*



Ein ganz großer Vorteil der Demokratie ist es, dass jeder seine Meinung frei äußern darf, egal ob sie vernünftig begründet wird oder ob sie im Einklang mit dem Gesetz steht. Selbst wenn jemand Thesen vertritt, die klar gegen unseren Staat gerichtet sind, darf er dies. (Siehe NPD-Urteil des BVG)

Befasst man sich mit dem Thema auf Basis des geltenden Rechts, wird man zum Ergebnis kommen, dass das Zurücksetzen eines konkreten Fisches *jedenfalls dann* nicht strafbar ist, wenn man grundsätzlich bereit war, bestimmte gefangene Fische tatsächlich zu verwerten und mitzunehmen. Dies dürfte Konsens sein. *Kritisch sind also nur die Fälle, bei denen der Angler von Anfang an mit der Einstellung angelt, keinen einzigen Fisch verwerten zu wollen. *

Nehmen wir doch mal deine Meinung unter die Lupe:

Was wird bestraft? 

Fall 1: Angler würde Schlei 25-50 cm mitnehmen. Er fängt aber nur Karpfen, die er alle zurücksetzt. 
Ergebnis: straffrei

Fall 2: Angler will keinen Fisch verwerten. Er fängt nur Karpfen und setzt sie zurück.
Ergebnis: muss bestraft werden

Worin unterscheiden sich denn beide Angler? - Objektiv tuen sie das selbe. Sie fangen Karpfen und setzen sie zurück. Sie unterscheiden sich ausschließlich in einer bestimmten Gesinnung. Würden wird also rechtlich so verfahren, dann würden die Gesinnung des Täters und nicht seine Handlungen bestrafen. 

Nun kennt das Strafrecht durchaus Straftaten, bei denen die rechtsfeindliche Gesinnung des Täters im Vordergrund steht.  Dies ist die Strafbarkeit des Versuchs einer Tat. Denn hier kommt es gerade nicht zu einem objektiven Taterfolg. Bestraft werden soll die rechtsfeindliche "Gesinnung" des Täters. Damit man bei der Strafbarkeit des Versuchs aber gerade nicht in das Gesinnungsstrafrecht verfällt, benötigt man für die Strafbarkeit des Versuchs ein so genanntes "unmittelbares Ansetzen" zur Tat. Die Gesinnung muss sich in einer objektiven Handlung gezeigt haben. Das ist die so genannte "Jetzt geht es los Schwelle", die überschritten werden muss. Es reicht z.B. für einen Totschlagsversuch nicht aus, dass ich Herrn x töten will, also eine entsprechende Gesinnung habe. Diese Gesinnung muss sich objektiv in einem unmittelbaren Ansetzen zeigen. Z. B. in einem Anschleichen von hinten mit einem Messer ind der Hand, um Herrn x zu meucheln. Würde der Gedanke daran jemanden töten zu wollen reichen, müssten ganz viele Eheleute ins Gefängnis wandern.

Worin aber liegt den jetzt das unmittelbare Ansetzen im Falle des "quälerischen" Angelns. In welcher objektiven Handlung zeigt sich - vergleichbar zur Versuchsstrafbarkeit - dass ich von vorne herein jeden Fisch zurücksetzen will. Selbst wenn ich mit dieser Grundeinstellung ans Wasser gehe, könnte es doch sein, dass ich dann zufällig einen Fisch fange, von dem ich sage: "Boh, der sieht jetzt aber mal lecker aus. Dich nehme ich mit!" Wann und in welcher Weise sollte sich denn die Gesinnung objektiv zeigen. Wie eingangs gesehen, vermeidet man eine Bestrafung der Gesinnung beim Versuch durch das Merkmal des unmittelbaren Ansetzens. Bei den beiden oben genannten Fallbeispielen gibt es aber keine objektive Handlung, an der man die unterschiedliche Gesinnungen des Anglers in Fall 1, von der Gesinnung des Anglers in Fall 2 unterscheiden kann. 

Im Ergebnis führt die von dir vertretene Strafbarkeit zu einer Strafbarkeit von Gesinnung. Die Bestrafung einer Gesinnung verstößt aber nach allgemeiner Auffassung gegen das Rechtsstaatsprinzip des Grundgesetze. 

Ich muss mich mal wieder für meine langen Ausführungen entschuldigen. Manche Argumente unserer Gegner lassen sich allerdings nicht immer in zwei Zeilen widerlegen. Ich hoffe mein Argument ist verständlich geworden.

*PS: *Unabhängig von dem oben geschriebenen sollte man natürlich im Ernstfalle nicht so blöd sein und der Polizei oder StA auf die Nase binden, dass man alle gefangenen Fische zurücksetzen wollte. Der Grund für das zurücksetzen sollte immer sein, dass man den gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



> Kritisch sind also nur die Fälle, bei denen der Angler von Anfang an mit der Einstellung angelt, keinen einzigen Fisch verwerten zu wollen.


Und selbst das sehe ich nicht so, wäre nur dann, wenn man bei Fischen objektiv die Möglichkeit des sich selbst bewusst seins sehen würde und daraus eine Leidensfähigkeit ableiten.

Stress ist z. B. nicht per se negativ und nicht mit Leiden gleichzusetzen, ein weites Feld, wo Juristen sich auch mal mit Biologe zusammen setzen sollten,  um den Unfug aus der Welt zu bekommen.

Ansonsten triffst du vom Kern her meine Einschätzung..

Dass anglerfeindliche, natur- und tier- (aber nicht Angler)schützende Verbanditen von Landesverbänden im DAFV sowas begreifen und sowas dann öffentlich klar stellen würden, statt von ihren Anglern zu verlangen, Fische als Katzenfutter zu knüppeln, ist natürlich blauäugig, ich weiss..


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein ganz großer Vorteil der Demokratie ist es, dass jeder seine Meinung frei äußern darf,...


Danke. 
Es geht mir leider oft genug so, dass ich mir wie derjenige vorkomme, der sein Handeln überdenken müsste, obwohl ich glaube, sowohl moral/ethisch als auch rechtlich einwandfrei zu handeln: Ich gehe angeln, um Fisch zu essen. Daran ist NICHTS verwerflich, unethisch oder illegal. 
Diejenigen, die aus einem für sie akzeptablen Grund keine Entnahmeabsicht haben, müssen sich u.U. rechtfertigen.
Nur einmal zur Klarstellung. 

Zum Übrigen:
Ich persönlich finde es nicht notwendig, alle grenznahen Meinungen/Handlungen unter Strafe stellen zu müssen. Ich kann auch mit C&R'r in einem Boot sitzen und mit ihnen angeln. Nur kommen mir viele C&R'r vor wie viele Nichtraucher ggü. Rauchern: Willst Du nicht aufhören zu rauchen...

Deswegen darf ich trotzdem die Meinung haben (und auch äußern), dass für mich C&R ohne irgendeine Entnahmeabsicht, reine Tierquälerei zum Zeitvertreib ist.
Menschen/Angler, die immer noch der Meinung sind, dass Fische kein Schmerzempfinden (oder zumindest Stressempfinden) besitzen, sind nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber ein LV sich ohne Not dahingehend äußert, dass angeln zur Tierfütterung legal wäre(wo steht das überhaupt?) aber zum Vergnügen ohne Tötungsabsicht nicht, der erweist jedem Angler einen Bärendienst. Das versteht nämlich keiner.


ZWEI in diesem Fall der Katzenfutterfreunde, gleich ZWEI!!!!!

Und ihr wundert euch über meinen Blutdruck....

Auf einem ehrlichen Piratenschiff hätte man solche Matrosen gleich kielgeholt oder als Kapitäne wie weiland Bligh dann ausgesetzt.....


----------



## Fruehling (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> ...Deswegen darf ich trotzdem die Meinung haben (und auch äußern), dass für mich C&R ohne irgendeine Entnahmeabsicht, reine Tierquälerei zum Zeitvertreib ist....



Ich antworte seit geraumer Zeit, daß ich Hechte verarschen war, wenn ich vom Wasser komme... :q

Das mit der Qual relativiert sich spätestens ab dem Moment, ab dem die Alternative der Hirntod des Fisches war. Okay, man hätte dem Wasser auch fern bleiben können - was für viele aber nunmal keine Alternative darstellt.

Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu.




FranzJosef schrieb:


> ...Menschen/Angler, die immer noch der Meinung sind, dass Fische kein Schmerzempfinden (oder zumindest Stressempfinden) besitzen, sind nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft.



Streßempfinden und Schmerzempfinden gehören nicht zwingend in einen Topf aber auch hier gilt o.g..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich gehe angeln, um Fisch zu essen. Daran ist NICHTS verwerflich, unethisch oder illegal.



Richtig! - Damit gehörst du auch zur Mehrheit. Das ist der Ursprung des Ganzen. Das darf man bei aller Diskussion zu c & r nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Aber auch jeder Angler, der Fische essen will, will selber entscheiden (zu Recht!!!!!! c+d!!) welchen und wie viel er mitnimmt, und nicht gezwungen sein, den Rest als Katzenfutter abzuknüppeln, wie ihm das diese glorreichen natur- und tierschützenden, anglerfeindlichen  Verbanditen in ihren öffentlichen und undementierten Äußerungen aufzwingen wollen....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



bastido schrieb:


> @kolja,
> Da hast Du in vielen Worten rechtlich umschrieben, was eigentlich jedem klar sein sollte. Die Unterscheidung findet nur im Kopf statt.
> Wenn dann aber ein LV sich ohne Not dahingehend äußert, dass angeln zur Tierfütterung legal wäre(wo steht das überhaupt?) aber zum Vergnügen ohne Tötungsabsicht nicht, der erweist jedem Angler einen Bärendienst. Das versteht nämlich keiner.



Mit dieser protestantischen "Vernügungsfeindlichkeit" kann ich aus dem katholisch-hedonistischen Rheinland sowieso nicht nachvollziehen und das, obwohl ich selber evangelisch bin.  Das ist jetzt auch kein Widerspruch, jedenfalls nicht im Rheinland. Kölle Alaaf!


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Langsam werden die bei uns im LAVB echt senil. Dabei gilt der alten Preußengrundsatz. Lieber in Ungnade leben, wo gehorsam keine Ehre bringt.
Und zur leidigen Cr debatte. In anderen Ländern, wie den Niederlanden, ist c&r pflicht und man sehr gut damit.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ...In anderen Ländern, wie den Niederlanden, ist c&r pflicht und man sehr gut damit.



Nein, ist es nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Das nach meiner Ansicht schlimme ist, Man fordert den gesunden und klaren Menschenverstand, auch und besondrrs von LAVBseite, und will man diesen für sich beanspruchen, so wird man von Funktionären und Obrigkeit für unmündig erklärt. Wenn ich daran denke, was von LAVB Führungsseite zum teil für ein Blödsinn gefordert und erzählt wird, könnt ich kotzen und ich komme nicht umhin zu Fragen wer hier i  der Birne weich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

nochmal kurz zusammengefasst:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und selbst das sehe ich nicht so, wäre nur dann, wenn man bei Fischen objektiv die Möglichkeit des sich selbst bewusst seins sehen würde und daraus eine Leidensfähigkeit ableiten.
> 
> Stress ist z. B. nicht per se negativ und nicht mit Leiden gleichzusetzen, ein weites Feld, wo Juristen sich auch mal mit Biologe zusammen setzen sollten,  um den Unfug aus der Welt zu bekommen.
> 
> ...





bastido schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber ein LV sich ohne Not dahingehend äußert, dass angeln zur Tierfütterung legal wäre(wo steht das überhaupt?) aber zum Vergnügen ohne Tötungsabsicht nicht, der erweist jedem Angler einen Bärendienst. Das versteht nämlich keiner.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ZWEI in diesem Fall der Katzenfutterfreunde, gleich ZWEI!!!!!
> 
> Und ihr wundert euch über meinen Blutdruck....
> 
> Auf einem ehrlichen Piratenschiff hätte man solche Matrosen gleich kielgeholt oder als Kapitäne wie weiland Bligh dann ausgesetzt.....





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Richtig! - Damit gehörst du auch zur Mehrheit. Das ist der Ursprung des Ganzen. Das darf man bei aller Diskussion zu c & r nicht vergessen.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch jeder Angler, der Fische essen will, will selber entscheiden (zu Recht!!!!!! c+d!!) welchen und wie viel er mitnimmt, und nicht gezwungen sein, den Rest als Katzenfutter abzuknüppeln, wie ihm das diese glorreichen natur- und tierschützenden, anglerfeindlichen  Verbanditen in ihren öffentlichen und undementierten Äußerungen aufzwingen wollen....


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

wer Spaß am Töten hat, der ist ein guter Angler.
Das ist es, was ich da heraus lese.
Es darf keiner Spaß am Angeln haben, aber am Töten ist OK ?

Die spinnen doch die Preußen


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Nicht alle Arten. Das stimmt. Aber nach meienm Kenntnisstand ist Hecht und Zander zu releasen. Und man fährt trotzdem sehr gut damit.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



bastido schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Moral und Ethik gibt es durchaus ganz andere Auffassungen, denn wenn Fische Schmerz und Stress empfinden, dann ist eben Angeln grundsätzlich dazu geeignet dieses auszulösen, unabhängig von der Motivation.



Stress, Leid und Schmerz sind ein Thema, das der Ethik ein anderes. Beim ersten sprechen wir von der Anatomie des Fisches und beim zweiten von Philosophie. Beim Zweiten Thema bin ich Fachlich besser aufgestellt, als beim ersten und kann dir nur sagen, dass die philosophische Grundhaltung bei den Tierrechten jedenfalls nicht aus dem Gedanken der Gleichheit zwischen Mensch und Tier heraus begründet werden kann. Nach der m. E. schlüssigsten Argumentation, leiten sich Tierrechte alleine aus *dem freiwillig* vom Menschen dem Tier gegenüber entgegengebrachten Altruismus ab. Rein naturrechtlich gesehen, darf der Mensch selbstverständlich dem Tier Leid und Schmerz zufügen. Leid und Schmerz sind in der Natur keine relevanten Größen. 

Das Problem beim LV MeckPomm scheint mir zu sein, dass sie weder die biologische, noch die philosophische Dimension verstanden haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Problem beim LV MeckPomm scheint mir zu sein, dass sie weder die biologische, noch die philosophische Dimension verstanden haben.


Und Brandenburg ebensowenig..

Wie auch?? 

Verbandler im DAFV...

Wer erwartet da ernsthaft Verständnis, Kompetenz oder gar (am Ende zielführende) Arbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln?? 

Das sind für mich die Totengräber des Angelns bei uns  in D...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Nun hackt man nicht alle auf uns Preußen rum, nur weil einige in den Führungsebenen einen Riss in der Schüssel haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nun hackt man nicht alle auf uns Preußen rum, nur weil einige in den Führungsebenen einen Riss in der Schüssel haben.



Hallo,

hat ja nichts mit den Preussen zu tun. Es gibt überall solche und solche.|wavey:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

ausser in den Verbänden der organiserten Sport- und Angelfischerei im natur- und tierschützenden, anglerfeindlichen DAFV:
Da gibts scheinbar nur solche..

Alle andern haben schon lange frustriert die Flucht ergriffen..


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Menschen/Angler, die immer noch der Meinung sind, dass Fische kein Schmerzempfinden (oder zumindest Stressempfinden) besitzen, sind nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft.


Aua... #t



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Problem beim LV MeckPomm scheint mir zu sein, dass sie weder die biologische, noch die philosophische Dimension verstanden haben.


Da gibt's leider so einige von, meist unter einem Dach beheimatet.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ausser in den Verbänden der organiserten Sport- und Angelfischerei im natur- und tierschützenden, anglerfeindlichen DAFV:
> Da gibts scheinbar nur solche..
> 
> Alle andern haben schon lange frustriert die Flucht ergriffen..



 Ich komm Dir gleich gen äh wie hieß das nochmal:q jedenfalls ins Unaussprechliche.
 Früher hätte ich gesagt: ich schnitze mir 2 Jungpioniere aus Dir; heute gehe ich das etwas anders an.
 Deine alle in einen Topf- werferei ist manchmal unerträglich
 Gruß A.


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Rein naturrechtlich gesehen, darf der Mensch selbstverständlich dem Tier Leid und Schmerz zufügen. Leid und Schmerz sind in der Natur keine relevanten Größen.


Diese philosophische Betrachtung ist eben gerade das Interessante:
Wenn man "Gesetze" allein aus der empirischen Beobachtung der Natur herleitet, "darf" der Mensch natürlich dem Tier Leid zufügen. Bei der genaueren Betrachtung stellt sich die Frage, ob in der "freien" Natur Tiere anderen Tieren AUCH Stress/Leid/Schmerz zufügen, ALLEIN aus dem Grund, dass sie es können?
NATÜRLICH "spielen" Orca und Katze mit Ihrer jeweiligen Beute vor der Tötung. Tun sie dieses ALLEIN aus "Vergnügen"/Zeitvertreib oder ist dort nicht auch IMMER der (auch vom Verband, egal was man von Ihnen hält!) immer wieder angeführte "vernünftige Grund" gegeben? 

Damit schließt sich meinerseits diese doch recht unbeabsichtigt ausgeuferte Diskussion. Ich empfinde die Arbeit des Verbandes im Großen & Ganzen als schlecht, sehe aber zwischendurch immer mal wieder Positionen, die ich für richtig halte, u.a. die Forderung nach einem vernünftigen Grund für Angeln. 

Und ob mein Verhalten manchen Usern schizophren vorkommt oder sonstiges, ist mir mehr als nur latte... Ich halte reines (im Sinn von ausnahmslos, für die User, die gern Worte klauben) C&R für Tierquälerei, völlig unabhängig davon, wer es zu welcher Zeit in welchem Land und mit welchem Zweck ausführt. Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich es aber nachvollziehen, dass es für viele Menschen keine realistische Alternative gibt. Ebenso kann ich trotz dieser persönlichen Meinung Turnierfischen anschauen und mich daran erfreuen. Ebenso wie ich diese zur Verfügung stehenden Erkenntnisse für meine Angelei nutze, auch wenn ich es nicht gut finde, durch welchen Weg sich mir diese Informationen zur Verfügung stellen.
Viele Entscheidungen im Leben muss man nicht zwischen "gut" oder "schlecht" treffen, sondern zwischen "Pest" oder "Cholera", im Sinn von "man hat nur die Wahl zwischen einer schlechten und einer schlechteren Lösung".

Ich persönlich finde (um ein anderes BEISPIEL zu nennen) die genehmigten Zustände bei der Massenhaltung von Schweinen erschreckend und erschütternd, kaufe aber trotzdem hin und wieder günstiges Nackensteak, bei dem ich weiß, dass es eben aus dieser konventiell genannten Haltung stammt. Selbstverständlich kann man das schizophren nennen; es ist aber nur Evolution: Anpassung an Gegebenheiten.

PS:
Da ich gerade die Geico Bassmaster Classic 2017 schaue: Ich finde schon das C&R nicht korrekt, aber das die Profis da die brütenden Barsche fangen, finde ich unter aller Sxx... Für die Nichtschauer: es wird in pre-spawn (Vor-der-Brütung, also volle Rogner/Milchner) und post-spawn (abgelaichte Rogner/Milchner) unterschieden; die Turniere gehen nach Gewicht. Die Classic (Weltmeisterschaft) findet im April/Mai zur Laichzeit statt und pre-spawner sind natürlich schwerer....
Aber ob mir das nun anschaue oder nicht, damit verändere ich wohl nicht das Denken/Verhalten auf der anderen Seite des Atlantiks.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Viele Entscheidungen im Leben muss man nicht zwischen "gut" oder "schlecht" treffen, sondern zwischen "Pest" oder "Cholera", im Sinn von "man hat nur die Wahl zwischen einer schlechten und einer schlechteren Lösung".
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2017)

*FV*

offtopic an


angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich komm Dir gleich gen äh wie hieß das nochmal:q jedenfalls ins Unaussprechliche.
> Früher hätte ich gesagt: ich schnitze mir 2 Jungpioniere aus Dir; heute gehe ich das etwas anders an.
> Deine alle in einen Topf- werferei ist manchmal unerträglich
> Gruß A.


Die Messlatte liegt!

Es gibt ja bessere LV ausserhalb des DAFV, die zeigen, wie es geht - die DAFVler und ihre LV-Funktionäre schaffen es bis jetzt dennoch immer noch mühelos unten durch, obwohl die Messlatte wirklich nicht hoch hängt..

Darfst mir gerne nen guten Funktionär nennen, der noch im DAFV oder seinen immer noch drin verbliebenen LV ist...

Bin auf der Suche nach Positivem.. 

Immer.....

Schwierig...

Find nix....

Andere auch nicht:
Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht

Zudem:
Wer als Funktionär in Brandenburg und MeckPomm NICHT ÖFENTLICH gegen diese "Fischknüppeln als Katzenfutterscheixxx statt auch mal zurücksetzen" Stellung nimmt, trägt dies dann auf Grund seines Amtes mit - und ist damit definitiv kein Guter..

Wer nach dieser Zeit und den ganzen Verfehlungen des anglerfeindlichen DAFV und seiner Landesverbände IMMER noch im DAFV und seinen LV ist, ist auch zumindest keiner, der es schafft, die Sache nach nun über 4 Jahren zu drehen und seine LV-Kollegen vom fälligen Austritt zu überzeugen (was wiederum gegen den LV als solchen wie gegen seine Betonköppe spricht, der trotz mieser Arbeit und Beitragserhöhung dafür mehrheitlich drin bleiben will).

Und "gut" bedeutet auch nicht nur "wollen", sondern eben auch können.....!

Selbst wenn einer ein im Kern dennoch anglerfreundlicher Funktionär sein sollte, kann er dann dennoch bewiesenermaßen nix bewegen!

Hat sich ja weder in den LV noch im DAFV irgendwas in den 4 Jahren positiv bewegt in Sachen Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln. 

Nur überall mehr Einschränkungen und Verbote...

Vor allem angesichts dessen, wie viele raus sind ausm DAFV und dass es aktive Beispiele gibt von LV, die es gut, bzw. zumindest besser machen.


*Ja, in diesem Sinne pauschalisiere ich..*

Und bitte nun um glaubhafte Nennung von positiven Gegenbeispielen an *guten, anglerfreundlichen Funktionären * innerhalb der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im natur- und tierschützenden, anglerfeindlichen DAFV. 
*Die sich real und öffentlich vernehmbar und aktiv für Angler und Angel**n*, für anglerische Praxis und NICHT nur in erster Linie für das DAFV-Schützergedrisse *einsetzen*...

Mache gerne ne Liste draus...
offtopic aus

*Zum Thema selber wieder,* nochmal kurz zusammengefasst:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und selbst das sehe ich nicht so, wäre nur dann, wenn man bei Fischen objektiv die Möglichkeit des sich selbst bewusst seins sehen würde und daraus eine Leidensfähigkeit ableiten.
> 
> Stress ist z. B. nicht per se negativ und nicht mit Leiden gleichzusetzen, ein weites Feld, wo Juristen sich auch mal mit Biologe zusammen setzen sollten,  um den Unfug aus der Welt zu bekommen.
> 
> ...





bastido schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber ein LV sich ohne Not dahingehend äußert, dass angeln zur Tierfütterung legal wäre(wo steht das überhaupt?) aber zum Vergnügen ohne Tötungsabsicht nicht, der erweist jedem Angler einen Bärendienst. Das versteht nämlich keiner.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ZWEI in diesem Fall der Katzenfutterfreunde, gleich ZWEI!!!!!
> 
> Und ihr wundert euch über meinen Blutdruck....
> 
> Auf einem ehrlichen Piratenschiff hätte man solche Matrosen gleich kielgeholt oder als Kapitäne wie weiland Bligh dann ausgesetzt.....





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Richtig! - Damit gehörst du auch zur Mehrheit. Das ist der Ursprung des Ganzen. Das darf man bei aller Diskussion zu c & r nicht vergessen.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch jeder Angler, der Fische essen will, will selber entscheiden (zu Recht!!!!!! c+d!!) welchen und wie viel er mitnimmt, und nicht gezwungen sein, den Rest als Katzenfutter abzuknüppeln, wie ihm das diese glorreichen natur- und tierschützenden, anglerfeindlichen  Verbanditen in ihren öffentlichen und undementierten Äußerungen aufzwingen wollen....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

FranzJosef, deine Meinung lasse ich dir.
 Da will ich gar nicht dran rütteln.Ich kann nur beurteilen,
 ob deine Argumente verfangen und da habe ich Zweifel.



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die Arbeit des Verbandes im Großen & Ganzen als schlecht, sehe aber zwischendurch immer mal wieder Positionen, die ich für richtig halte, u.a. die Forderung nach einem vernünftigen Grund für Angeln.



Nur das diese Position rechtlich falsch ist. Man braucht gesetzlich keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln. Davon steht jedenfalls im LFischG von NRW nichts und m. W. steht es auch in keinem Anderen LFischG. Da die LFischG das Angeln ausdrücklich erlauben, sind wir damit aus der Nummer mit dem TSchG raus, solange wir das Angeln auf dem Boden des jeweiligen LFischG betreiben.

Hinzu kommt, dass es bei Einführung des TierSchG nie Absicht war das Angeln zu verbieten oder einzuschränken. Aus diesem Grund kann man ebenfalls Zweifel daran haben, dass das angeln durch das TierSchG überhaut erfasst sein sollte. - Was unstrittig erfasst werden sollte, war die Tötung der Fische. Diese sollten nur nach Betäubung getötet werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund kann man ebenfalls Zweifel daran haben, dass das angeln durch das TierSchG überhaut erfasst sein sollte.



Sehr interessante Sichtweise,
könntest du das evtl.mal  präzisieren?

Zwischen dieser und der Meinung der TSG Gralshüter vieler Verbände, klaffen nämlich Welten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zwischen dieser und der Meinung der TSG Gralshüter vieler Verbände, klaffen nämlich Welten.


Ist doch klar.
Der normale Angler auf der  eine Seite, praxis- wie basisferne Funktionäre der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei auf der anderen..


----------



## phatfunky (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Leute die mich auffordern grundlos Tiere zu töten gehören [keine allgemeine Politik, edit by Admin] hinter Gittern. Es ist unfassbar. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Sichtweise,
> könntest du das evtl.mal  präzisieren?
> 
> Zwischen dieser und der Meinung der TSG Gralshüter vieler Verbände, klaffen nämlich Welten.



Das TSchG trat am 24.07.1972 in Kraft. Das LFischG in NRW tragt am 01.01.1973 in Kraft, das LFischG RP sogar erst 09.12.1974. Zu dieser Zeit waren Wettangeln erlaubt und niemand hatte etwas dagegen, dass Fische zurückgesetzt wurden. Fische aus dem Rhein waren ungenießbar, aber dennoch wurden Rheinkarten verkauft. Wäre es Sinn und Zweck des TierSchG gewesen gerade dies unter Strafe zu stellen, hätte man vor Inkrafttreten der LFischG als „Erlaubnisgesetze“ in dieser Weise nicht angeln dürfen, weil das Angeln ja nicht zwingend dem Nahrungserwerb diente.

Ich arbeite derzeit noch an dieser Begründung. Dazu muss ich mir aber die Protokolle aus dem BT und den Ausschüssen zum TierSchG anschauen. Das Thema Angeln/ Jagen und TierSchG wurde mit Sicherheit diskutiert.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



phatfunky schrieb:


> Leute die mich auffordern grundlos Tiere zu töten gehören [keine allgemeine Politik, edit by Admin] hinter Gittern. Es ist unfassbar. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]




 Ich gebe Dier gar noch eine Begründung.
 Man sollte bedenken das oft Angler gehindert werden sollen C&R zu betreiben, was schon öfter zu Ordnungsstrafen führte.
 Diese Angler wollen nicht sinnlos töten, weil sie halt aus Spaß Fische fangen wollen und meist umsichtig mit Natur und Tier verfahren. 
 Was also tun mit denen die sie zum Töten zwingen wollen.
 Für die jede Natur eine Nutzfläche darstellt, auch entgegen dem Naturschutzgedanken.http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2009/BNatSchG.pdf 

 §17 Tierschutzges.
 Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 
  1.  ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
 2. einem Wirbeltier
 a.aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
 b.länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden...


Also Vorsicht, nicht das Jemand denkt er müsse Fische töten um so eine Rechtliche Grundlage nachzuweisen. Er braucht immer noch oder nun erst recht einen begründeten Grund. Nahrungsgewinnung ist ein solcher Grund, den Fang als Müll zu entsorgen kann richtig Ärger geben.
 Bleibt die Frage, was gilt für Menschen die Andere aufzwingen Fische zu töten die Sie ja nicht entnehmen wollen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

@Kolja
Danke für die Erläuterung


----------



## phatfunky (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> * Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg:
> Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch​** Angeln alleine aus Spaß nicht vernünftig, Angler MÜSSEN auch töten*
> ...




Hey @BERND2000, mit dem was DU geschrieben hast, akzeptiere ich auch. 

Ein Problem sehe ich eher in das was Thomas berichtet hat (s.o.)

Mein Verständnis wird strapaziert wenn mir "triftige Gründe" zum töten vorgeschrieben werden. Und das im Namen vom Tierschutz!!

Gerade an Tagen wie gestern (schlechter Tag) lässt mir solche Themen das Blut kochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



phatfunky schrieb:


> Hey @BERND2000, mit dem was DU geschrieben hast, akzeptiere ich auch.
> 
> Ein Problem sehe ich eher in das was Thomas berichtet hat (s.o.)
> 
> ...


Vor allem, wenn inkompetente Verbände öffentlich so einen Dreck verbreiten wie hier Brandenburg und MeckPomm (IMMER NOCH UNDEMENTIERT UND GILT DAMIT WEITER!!!) mit angeln für Katzenfuttter - gehts noch?>


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wäre es Sinn und Zweck des TierSchG gewesen gerade dies unter Strafe zu stellen...


Das Gesetz arbeitet doch nicht nur einfach so mit den unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen.
Es unterliegt halt dem zeitgeist, wie das TierSchG ausgelegt wird.
Und dieser Zeitgeist wir u.a. mßgeblich durch Lobbyismus geprägt.

Dumm nur, dass es gerade der VDSF-Angler"lobbyismus" war -namentlich Hermann Drossé & Peter Mohnert- der die scharfe Rasierklinge an das Angeln gelegt hat.
Und diese Geister wird man nicht nur schwer wieder los, sie leben ja auch heute noch in den Köpfen vieler funktionäre (und Angler) weiter.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Also Vorsicht, nicht das Jemand denkt er müsse Fische töten um so eine Rechtliche Grundlage nachzuweisen. Er braucht immer noch oder nun erst recht einen begründeten Grund.


Du lässt wie so oft ausser Acht, dass der vernünftige Grund 'Hege' als Hebel genutzt wird, um deine Interpretation des TierSchG gar nicht erst zum Zuge kommen zu lassen.
Hardcorebeispiel AVBayFiG:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-braun-erklaerungen-zum-11-des-avbayfig.html

Und ansonsten wird es halt so ausgelegt, dass du erst gar nicht zu Angeln hast, wenn kein Verwertungswille da ist.

Es ist eben diese Verengung auf ausschließlich 'Verwertung & Hege', die heute mehr Probleme schafft, als sie ursprünglich vielleicht sogar lösen sollte.

Womit wir auch wieder beim Thema wären, denn die LVs Brandenburg & MeckPom gehen auch weiterhin diesen eingeengten Weg, der dem Angeln noch insgesamt das Kreuz brechen wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Gesetz arbeitet doch nicht nur einfach so mit den unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen.
> Es unterliegt halt dem zeitgeist, wie das TierSchG ausgelegt wird.
> Und dieser Zeitgeist wir u.a. mßgeblich durch Lobbyismus geprägt.
> 
> ...


Und genau hier nahm die Katastrophe ihren Lauf. Jetzt muss verlorenes Tarraing zurückgewonnen werden. Daher muss argumentiert werden. Ansatzpunkt ist hier ein fortschreitende Naturentfremdung insbesondere insbesondere bei der Jugend. Angeln ist also Jugendschutz und daher vernünftiger Grund an sich. Ferner das Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit. In unseren fischarmen Gewässern ist ein nachhaltiger Umgang mit den Fischbeständen geboten. Zuletzt bedarf es weiterer Forschung, die klärt, dass Fische eben kein, dem Menschen vergleichbares Schmerzempfinden haben. Dies ist wichtig für das Abwägen, welches in § 17 TierSchG erfolgt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nun stell die mal vor, bei der Forschung kommt raus, dass Fische ein ähnliches Schmerzempfinden wie Menschen haben|bigeyes |bigeyes.



Das dem nicht so sein kann, ist ja bereits erforscht. Hier gibt es aber eine sehr seltsame Argumentation in den Kommentaren zu §17 TierSchG, die da etwa wie folgt lautet:

1. Tiere mit einem dem Mensch vergleichbaren Nervensystem sollen nicht leiden.
2. Für ein Schmerzemfinden wie beim Menschen ist ein ausgeprägter Neokortex erforderlich.
3. Fische haben dem nicht, weil sie sich evolutionär anders entwickelt haben.
4. Fische leiden dennoch, weil sie sich evolutionär anders entwickelt haben. #q

Daher ist dies wissenschaftlich noch besser herauszuarbeiten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Gesetz arbeitet doch nicht nur einfach so mit den unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen.
> Es unterliegt halt dem Zeitgeist, wie das TierSchG ausgelegt wird.


Aufgrund dieser Unbestimmtheit kann man auch die Auffassung vertreten, dass das Gesetz verfassungswidrig ist. Da Strafgesetze im besonderen Maße in die Freiheitsrechte eingreifen unterliegen sie dem Bestimmtheitsgebot. Es muss für jeden vernünftig denkenden Menschen klar sein, was erlaubt und was verboten ist. Auszugehen ist dabei vom normalen Sprachgebrauch. Genau der hilft hier aber nicht weiter.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Hierzu gibt es unterschiedliche Ergebnisse und jede Interessengruppe sieht natürlich nur "sein Forschungsergebnis" als das einzig wahre an.



Nicht ganz richtig. Definitiv erforscht ist, dass das der Schmerz beim Menschen im Neokortex "entsteht". Nachgewiesen ist auch, dass der Neokortex bei den Fischen hierfür nicht ausreichend entwickelt ist, also jedenfalls ein wie auch immer gearteter Schmerz jedenfalls nicht so entsteht, wie im menschlichen Nervensystem. 

Gestritten wird über die Frage, ob Fische auf andere Weise Schmerzen wahrnehmen, als der Mensch. 

Diese Unterscheidung ist wichtig, den der § 17 TierSchG setzt ein dem Menschen vergleichbaren Schmerz unter Strafe, wein kein Vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Früher ging man davon aus, dass dies bei allen Wirbeltieren der Fall ist. Inzwischen weiß man aber, dass hierfür nicht die Wirbelsäule, sondern der Neokortex maßgeblich ist, es mithin auf die Eigenschaft Wirbeltier nicht ankommt.

Die ganze Tierleid-Debatte wird von Leien so geführt, dass man sich bei bestimmten Situationen in das Tier hineinversetzt und daraus seine Schlüsse zieht. Dies ist eine Folge, der bereits weit verbreitete Vermenschlichung von Tieren. Auf diese Weise gerät man in eine "Empathiefalle", die nichts anderes, als ein klassischer Kreisschluss ist. Zunächst wird unterstellt, Tiere empfinden wie Menschen. Dann wird eine Situation daran gemessen, wie man sie als Mensch empfinden würde. Am Ende wird dann der Schluss gezogen, dass dies dem Tier nicht zugemutet werden darf. Damit nimmt man aber durch die Unterstellung im ersten Schritt, dass Ergebnis im dritten Schritt vorweg. Ein klassischer unzulässiger Kreisschluss. - Empfinden Tiere nämlich nicht wie Menschen, kann ich meine Erfahrungen als Mensch auch nicht empathisch auf das Tier beziehen, weshalb ich dann auch zu einem anderen Schluss komme. 

Man muss da sehr auf der Hut sein, weil insbesondere Juristen zur Anwendung von Kreisschlüssen neigen. In der Ausbildung wird das Ganze mit dem der Lehre zur "teleologischen Auslegung" (Auslegung nach Sinn und Zweck des Gesetzes kaschiert). Die Unzulässigkeit des Ganzen fällt den meisten Juristen selber nicht einmal auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Dazu gehört für mich, dass ich nicht Fische fange, um sie nach den Fang hundertprozentig wieder zurück zu setzen.
> Dann lasse ich die Ruten halt solange stehen, bis ich den gefangenen Fisch wieder sinnvoll verwerten kann.
> 
> VG


Kannst Du gerne so machen - aber das NIE von allen anderen auch verlangen ohne jeden wissenschaftlichen Nachweis eines Stress/Leid/Schmerzempfindens (zu dem zuerst mal die Selbstwahrnehmung gehört).. 

Darum gehts aber hier auch NICHT:
Hier gehts um das unsäglich/anglerfeindliche Schmierengeblubber der genannten Verbände, dass es besser ist Fische zu knüppeln und als Katzenfutter zu verarbeiten als Fische zurückzusetzen, wenn man sie nicht essen will/kann/darf..


----------



## Luidor (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

@ Zander 67

 Also ich würde nicht erstarren wenn ich in einem Aquarium mit nem Hecht wäre :q:q

 Nee Spaß beiseite, ich denke das dieses Verhalten eher instinktiv als vernunftgesteuert zu bewerten ist.

 Ich weiß auch das im dunklen Keller kein Zombie lauert aber trotzdem ist mir rein instinktiv unwohl dabei.

 Kann man instinktiv leiden? Keine Ahnung.

 Trotzdem halte ich es eher wie du. Wenn ich angeln gehe dann auch mit dem Vorsatz etwas mitzunehmen.
 Ich verurteile aber niemanden wenn er eine andere Einstellung hat.
 Das gehört für mich zur persönlichen Freiheit die jeder haben sollte.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du lässt wie so oft ausser Acht, dass der vernünftige Grund 'Hege' als Hebel genutzt wird, um deine Interpretation des TierSchG gar nicht erst zum Zuge kommen zu lassen.
> Hardcorebeispiel AVBayFiG:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-braun-erklaerungen-zum-11-des-avbayfig.html
> 
> ...



Oft ließe sich die Hege wohl leicht widerlegen..:q
Nicht aber der Vorsatz es in bester Absicht zu versuche..
.
Es mag sein, das der Gesetzgeber und die Mehrheit der Deutschen Angeln ganz ohne Verwertungsabsicht ablehnt, was ich gewissermaßen sogar verstehe, wenn Angler Fische nur als Sportgerät verstehen.
Aber meist ist es ja so, das man sich spontan entscheidet, ob man diesen Fisch nun entnimmt oder auch nicht.
Diese Freiheit ist wichtig, um nicht sinnlos alles zu Töten was nicht geschützt ist und nicht jede Kleinigkeit extra regeln zu müssen und sie dann stetig neustem Wissen anzupassen.
So etwas endet in Plünderung und Bürokratie und schadet nur.
.
Aber und das ist etwas Anderes.
.
Wer nun meint die Menschen zwingen zu müssen, jeden Fisch zu toten der nicht geschützt ist, nur weil sie halt Angeln und vielleicht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen könnten, der baut richtig Mist.

Man zwingt Ihnen wissentlich auf, Tiere sinnlos zu töten.
Sinnlos, weil Sie die ja im Fall der Fälle nicht entnehmen wollten.
Selbst wenn sie die dann sinnvoll verwerten, ist es Ihnen aufgezwungen, also für den Angler, der Natur und den Fisch ein sinnloses töten.
Es wurde dem Vorgang, lediglich ein Tüchlein übergeworfen, damit es aussieht als ob dem Tierschutzgesetz entsprochen wird.
Eigentlich wäre es aber die Aufgabe gewesen, das der Angler eben keine Fische fängt die er nicht verwerten will oder darf.


Man verschlimmbessert also alles nur noch extremer.
Wobei ich mir für solch dummes Vorgehen durchaus Strafen wünsche.
Das Tierschutzrecht macht da große Unterschiede und viele Angler verhalten sich dort insgesamt oft instinktiv richtiger, wenn sie Ihr Angeln mit Natur und Tierschutzgedanken versuchen in Einklang zu bringen.
Teilweise ecken sie dann mit dieser Begründung an das Angeln nur der Nahrungsgewinnung dienen dürfe.

Aber es sind Andere oft gar Entscheidungsträger die das mit Tier und Naturschutz ungleich weniger zusammenbringen und durchaus öffentlich meinen das Sie da dann dem Tierschutzgesetz dienen wenn Sie andere zwingen Fische zu töten, welche der Fänger als Schützenswert empfindet oder lediglich nicht verwerten möchte.

Der Witz ist halt das das Tierschutzgesetz nicht nur Begründungen einfordert, sondern zwischen Fangen und Töten eine klare Grenze zieht.
Letzteres scheinen Viele zu vergessen, weil Angeln also fangen für sie ja töten und Essen sein muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

ei denn, dann nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um das unsäglich/anglerfeindliche Schmierengeblubber der genannten Verbände, dass es besser ist Fische zu knüppeln und als Katzenfutter zu verarbeiten als Fische zurückzusetzen, wenn man sie nicht essen will/kann/darf..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Thomas schreibt bewusst (vermute ich jedenfalls) "anglerfeindlich" und nicht "fischerfeindlich". Der Fischer angelt (oder bedient sich anderer Fangmethoden) um Fische für den Nahrungserwerb zu fangen. Der Angler angelt, um seine Freizeit zu verbringen.

Der LV MeckPomm, ist also anglerfeindlich, aber nicht fischerfeindlich. Alles eine Frage, wie man den Begriff definiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



> Thomas schreibt bewusst (vermute ich jedenfalls) "anglerfeindlich" und nicht "fischerfeindlich". Der Fischer angelt (oder bedient sich anderer Fangmethoden) um Fische für den Nahrungserwerb zu fangen. Der Angler angelt, um seine Freizeit zu verbringen.


Danke Kolja, verstanden....

Anglerfeindlich ist die öffentliche Darstellung und das einknicken von Schützern gegen geltendes Recht!

Indem man behauptet nur Verwertung und Hege wären sinnvolle Gründe. Das sind sinnvolle Gründe zum töten, aber beileibe nicht die einzigen und dass das nur fürs Töten und nicht Angeln selber gilt (Kolja hats gut ausgeführt, und auch das sollten anglerfeindliche Verbanditen langsam mal begreifen), DAS ist das anglerfeindliche...

Gewässerordnungen von Verbände, Vereinen oder anderen Bewirtschaftern (wie z. B. die von Dir verlinkte),  sind zudem NICHT grundsätzlich  maßgebend für diese Fragen (auch wenn die sich das oft genug anmaßen), sondern nur für den Geltungsbereich der einzelnen Gewässer. 

Allgemein und grundsätzlich maßgebend sind da eben zuerst mal die Gesetze und Verordnungen zu den Gesetzen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Auf den Verbänden, die keine zielführende Lobbyarbeit machen und so bescheuerte Gesetze zulassen oder die wie hier noch anglerfeindlich auslegen und faktisch falsch an die Öffentlichkeit tragen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Beides ist aufgrund der unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffe im § 17 TierSchG eng miteinander verzahnt. Daher verwundert es auch nicht, dass die Diskussion immer in die Richtung abgleitet.

Der Gesetzgeber hat mit § 17 TierSchG einen Tatbestand geschaffen, der sich dem gesellschaftlichen anpassen sollte. Genau hier müsste nun die Arbeit der Verbände ansetzen, indem durch Kampagnen, Rechtsbeistand und Gutachten massiv in der Gesellschaft aufgeklärt wird, wie ich das weiter vorne auch schon beschrieben habe. genau dies ist aber nicht passiert. Der VDSF ist den Anfeindungen von einigen wenigen Tierrechtlern nicht entgegengetreten, sondern ist auf deren Kurs eingeschwenkt. Damit wurde die öffentliche Meinung nicht in dem Sinne beeinflusst, dass Angeln eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung darstellt. Das eine lässt sich also nicht ohne Weiteres von dem anderen trennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Genau hier *müsste nun die Arbeit der Verbände* ansetzen, indem durch Kampagnen, Rechtsbeistand und Gutachten massiv in der Gesellschaft aufgeklärt wird, wie ich das weiter vorne auch schon beschrieben habe. genau dies ist aber nicht passiert.


Arbeit und Verbände in einem Satz ...

:g:g:g:g:g

Weder semantisch noch denklogisch irgendwie passend ...
:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Man stelle sich mal vor:
Ein Perversling, der Spaß am Töten hat, knüppelt alles ab was er fängt, ist nach Verbandsmeinung ein ehrenvoller und guter Angler.
Der andere Angler, welcher gewissenhaft abwägt ob und wie viel er tötet, soll bestraft werden. 
Für mich können solche Ansichten nur kranken Gehirnen entstammen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

dem höre ich mich nicht widersprechen...

Hauptsache Katzenfutter....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die öffentliche Meinung ist ja, dass Angeln eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung ist.
> Angeln hat bei uns einen hohen Stellenwert.
> Nur das man Fische *nur* zum Spaß fängt und wieder zurücksetzt, da schütteln halt manche mit dem Kopf.
> Übrigens nicht nur in Deutschland, wie hier oft behauptet wird.
> ...



Da lebst du in einer anderen Welt als ich. Als ich noch am Rhein geangelt habe, fanden es die Leute immer toll, wenn ich die gefangenen Barben zurückgesetzt habe. mal kam eine Frage, warum ich den Fisch nicht esse. Da habe ich gesagt, Barben schmecken nicht und alle waren froh, dass der Fisch weiter leben konnte. - Es ist eben nicht so, dass sie die Nicht-Angler an dem Zurücksetzen stören. Das ist einzig und alleine die Auffassung des früheren VDSF gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht so, dass sie die Nicht-Angler an dem Zurücksetzen stören. Das ist einzig und alleine die Auffassung des früheren VDSF gewesen.


So ist das - und Drosse hat die Scheixxe mit angefangen (ist der nicht auch ausm Rheinischen, dem nordkoreanisch zensurierenden Umfallerverband? 
Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen... :q:q:q)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Auf wen sollen wir nun rumhacken, auf die "anglerfeindlichen" Verbände oder auf den Gesetzgeber?



Sagen wir mal so..das fatalste was ein Verband vermurksen kann,ist die eigene Materie nicht zu beherrschen bzw unüberlegte Falschinterpretationen der Öffentlichkeit(!)als Recht und Gesetz zu servieren..

Absolut kontraproduktiv..der Nichtangler schaut nämlich zwecks Wahrheitsfindung weder ins Landesfischereigesetz noch in die Gewässerordnung.

Aber er liest und hört evtl.Verbandsmist,wonach der vernünftige Grund beim Angeln z.b. auch in der Beuteverwertung als Haustierfutter oder gar  Kompostiermaterial liegt.

Und genau sowas bleibt im Kopf hängen..so werden Meinungen beeinflusst.Nur leider nicht positiv.

"Tolle" PR Arbeit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

falsch, der perverse Schlächter wird nicht bestraft, sondern ist sogar ein "Besserangler"


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Nein, es geht darum, dass Verbanditen öffentlich in einem nicht unbekannten Medieum sagen, besser Fische als Katzenfutter verwerten, statt zurücksetzen, um dem TSG Genüge zu tun.

UND DAS IST JURISTISCH FALSCH UND ANGELPOLITISCH SELBSTMORD


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal vor:
> Ein Perversling, der Spaß am Töten hat, knüppelt alles ab was er fängt, ist nach Verbandsmeinung ein ehrenvoller und guter Angler.
> Der andere Angler, welcher gewissenhaft abwägt ob und wie viel er tötet, soll bestraft werden.
> Für mich können solche Ansichten nur kranken Gehirnen entstammen.




Mooment.....dieser Angler hat sogar nach dem er sein Mittagessen gefangen hat, das Angeln einzustellen.

1h Angeln, 3 Fische gefangen und ab nach Hause an den Herd.
Und da jeder nicht geschützte Fisch verwertbar ist....gibt es halt Brassenbällchen....statt Zanderfilet.
Oder doch Grundeln fritiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Katze frisst alles - also eh wurscht nach Verbandssicht.. ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> .
> Es geht darum, dass Fische in einen Sack gesteckt werden oder ein Seil durch den Kiemendeckel bekommen, damit man am nächsten Morgen ein besseres Foto machen kann.


Find ich auch nicht gut aber es gibt Ausnahmen. Ich weiss ja vorher nicht ob ich genug Rotaugen fange dass sich Vobla zu machen lohnt. Da hätte ich manchmal schon gerne einen Setzkescher-  wenn es zu wenige sind zurück ins Wasser, wenn es genug für eine sinnvolle Verwertung sind ab nach Hause. Und der Hund kriegt sicher auch ein Fischlein. Leider ist in Hessen der Setzkescher verboten IIRC. Oder wenn du 100km zu deinem Gewässer fährst und gleich einen wels fängst den du morgens auf den Grill schmeissen lässt - dann anbinden und morgens schlachten fände ich oK-  besser als abknüppeln und wegwerfen weil verdorben ohne kühlmöglichkeit


> Inzwischen werden schon große Karpfen gefangen deren Maul ist schon total ausgefranst, da wird dann der Karpfen so gedreht, dass man das auf dem Foto nicht sieht.


Die PETA Broschüre habe ich auch gelesen aber bisher nichts gesehen dass es wirklich bestätigt. Was ich allerdings gesehen habe sind Karpfen die bei sehr steinigem Grund ne offene Schnutte haben - und das auch schon deutlich unter 20 Pfund


> Hier geht es nur noch um Selbstdarstellung und nicht mehr darum, dass man einen Fisch zurücksetzt den man nicht verwerten kann.


Sehe das auch kritisch aber mit einem abknüppelgebot hilft man da nicht sondern man erweist dem Bestandsschutz einen Bärendienst da die Angler mit gesundem Menschenverstand sich plötzlich kriminalisiert sehen.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, falsch erkannt.
> Der gewissenhaft abwägende Angler wird nicht bestraft.
> Bestraft wird der reine Spaßangler, der den Fisch nicht wieder sofort schonend zurücksetzt, den er nicht entnehmen möchte.
> 
> VG



Wieder das Spielchen mit dem REIN....

Ändern wir doch mal die Rhetorik.
"Spass" streichen...  
(Spass  scheint in DE ein echtes Problemwort zu sein...)

Angeln zur Erholung, Entspannung vom harten Arbeitstag...als Therapie

Und schon sieht dieses "Spassangeln" etwas anders aus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehe das auch kritisch aber mit einem abknüppelgebot hilft man da nicht sondern man erweist dem Bestandsschutz einen Bärendienst *da die Angler mit gesundem Menschenverstand sich plötzlich kriminalisiert sehen.*


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es ist für einen Verband ziemlich schwer es allen recht zu machen.



Ich als Personalrat kann da nur sagen "Das sollte man sich zweimal überlegen mit der Interessensvertretung wenn man keinen Gegenwind verträgt. 
Und es heisst "Lobbyarbeit' und nicht "Mach es allen recht" - es würde ja schon reichen sich mit solchen Aussagen nicht völlig zu disqualifizieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



kochtopf schrieb:


> - es würde ja schon reichen sich mit solchen aussagen nicht völlig zu disqualifizieren


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es ist für einen Verband ziemlich schwer es allen recht zu machen.


Unter einem möglichst liberalen Dach,finden sich eigentlich Nischen  für fast alle Anglervorlieben..

Nur manchmal wird man das Gefühl nicht los,das Verbände es lieber allen laut plärrenden Minderheiten der Gesellschaft
(Tierschutzge) recht machen wollen,als der eigenen Klientel ein liberales Dach zu erarbeiten.


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

@zander67: Falls er dies tun möchte Rtg "Selbstbeschränkung", dann gäbe es aber viiiele andere Wege so etwas zu tun, so wie er es gerade tut, ist sicher nicht korrekt- bzw zuallerallermindest sehr "diskussionswürdig", um es mal nett auszudrücken. Das muss der Verband sich mindestens vorhalten lassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal vor:
> Ein Perversling, der Spaß am Töten hat, knüppelt alles ab was er fängt, ist nach Verbandsmeinung ein ehrenvoller und guter Angler.
> Der andere Angler, welcher gewissenhaft abwägt ob und wie viel er tötet, soll bestraft werden.
> Für mich können solche Ansichten nur kranken Gehirnen entstammen.


 
 Für den ersteren sieht das Tierschutzrecht bis zu 3 Jahre und Straftatbestand vor.
 Der zweite könnte eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen haben, sollte die Fische kurzzeitig Leiden und Angeln keine Begründung hat.
 Das Problem ist wohl weniger das Gesetz, sondern das wie man es auslegt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Ziel sollte es für die Verbände der Angler und Jäger sein, dass beide Betätigungen komplett aus dem TierSchG herausgenommen werden. Rechtspolitische Gründe gibt es dafür. Angefangen von den Prüfungen, die abgelegt werden müssen, über die positiven Auswirkungen des Angeln für den einzelnen, weiter zu den positiven Effekten der Jugendarbeit. Angeln bietet hier ein Komplettpaket an. Es ist daher nicht sinnvoll Angeln hinsichtlich des TierSchG anhand des einzelnen gefangenen Fisches zu betrachten. Angeln ist als ganzes eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die der Gesellschaft mehr dient, als schadet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Kolja ist ja richtig lernfähig für einen Verbandler in einem zernsurierenden Umfallerverband - schade, dass Dein Verband da ne andere Richtung wählt!
:q:q:q


Aber Du hast es hier auf den Punkt gebracht, was Verbände eigentlich in dem Feld leisten MÜSSTEN!!!


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ziel sollte es für die Verbände der Angler und Jäger sein, dass beide Betätigungen komplett aus dem TierSchG herausgenommen werden. Rechtspolitische Gründe gibt es dafür.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Meinste mit "wir" die Abknüppelbayern um Braun, Göttle, Geldhauser und Konsorten oder alle Vebrände in D?


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meinste mit "wir" die Abknüppelbayern um Braun, Göttle, Geldhauser und Konsorten oder alle Vebrände in D?




Hallo Thomas,

da es das Tierschutzgesetz betrifft meine ich mit "wir" natürlich ganz Deutschland.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte der Verband durch eine Art Selbstbeschränkung den Gegnern möglichst viele Argumente entziehen.



Mit dieser naiven wie dummen Ansicht,ohne Notwendigkeit Zugeständnisse machen zu müssen,ist damals schon der VDSF auf die Frexxe gefallen..an den Folgen leiden wir heute noch.



zander67 schrieb:


> Tierschutz, oder was man dafür hält, hat einen hohen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft.



Yo...vormittags im Supermarkt Schweineschnitzel für 3.50 /kg ordern und beim Feierabendbier vor dem mit "grünem" Wasserkraftstrom betriebenen TV über Geflügelhaltung echauffieren.

Passt schon..

Horst Stern hat "was man dafür hält" seinerzeit schon ganz treffend seine scheinheilige Maske entrissen..in unserer tierfreundlichen Gesellschaft gilt das prügeln eines Hundes,für verwerflicher als das ohrfeigen von Ehefrauen.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ziel sollte es für die Verbände der Angler und Jäger sein, dass beide Betätigungen komplett aus dem TierSchG herausgenommen werden. Rechtspolitische Gründe gibt es dafür.



DANKE [emoji106] 

Nur seien wir realistisch..gerade die Anglerverbände werden sich da nicht ranwagen.

Diese Verbände bzw deren VDSF Vorgänger, haben vieles vom jetzigen Zustand ja dummerweise  erst ermöglicht und zu oft auch noch lautstark befürwortet. 

So beraubt man sich recht nachhaltig fast jeglicher Argumente für ein zurückrudern.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, falsch erkannt.
> Der gewissenhaft abwägende Angler wird nicht bestraft.
> Bestraft wird der reine Spaßangler, der den Fisch nicht wieder sofort schonend zurücksetzt, den er nicht entnehmen möchte.


Das ist kompletter Unsinn, denn bewertet & ggfs. bestraft wird die einzelne Handlung.
Du wirst vor dem Richter nicht danach gefragt ob du im letzten Jahr 50 oder 90% zurückgesetzt hast,
sondern _die eine_ angezeigte Handlung wird aufgedröselt und ggfs. sanktioniert.

Im übrigen hast du wunderschön die diffamierende Sprache von Angelgegnern adaptiert; "Spassangeln". 
Wenn ich diesen Dreck von einem Angler höre ... :r



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ziel sollte es für die Verbände der Angler und Jäger sein, dass beide Betätigungen komplett aus dem TierSchG herausgenommen werden.


Genau das muss das (End-)Ziel von Anglerlobbyismus sein! #6

Und da man dorthin nur in kleinen Schritten kommt, gilt es zunächst den in die völlig falsche Richtung fahrenden Zug erst mal abzubremsen.
Dazu muss zwingend der 'vernünftige Grund' deutlich weiter ausgelegt werden.
Genau bei dieser Aufgabe haben die beiden Verbände in diesem Thema komplett versagt, sogar Schaden angerichtet.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ..in unserer tierfreundlichen Gesellschaft gilt das prügeln eines Hundes,für verwerflicher als das ohrfeigen von Ehefrauen.
> .


Die Frau versteht ja auch, im Gegensatz zum Hund, was sie falsch gemacht hat *duckundwech*

*ed* da ich nicht davon lebe ist alles angeln "Spaßangeln" - wenn es keinen Spaß machen würde, dann würde ich zu Hause bleiben. Unabhängig davon welchen Fischen ich evtl. vor den Kopp haue oder eben nicht-  Und diese Freiheit will ich Haben, genau das jedes mal wieder zu entscheiden


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Frau versteht ja auch, im Gegensatz zum Hund, was sie falsch gemacht hat *duckundwech*


macho an:
zernsiertzensiertzensiert.........
macho aus
:g:g:g:g


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> DANKE [emoji106]
> 
> Nur seien wir realistisch..gerade die Anglerverbände werden sich da nicht ranwagen.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir aktuell gar nicht sicher, ob man nicht schon jetzt Angeln an sich als vernünftigen Grund auslegen kann. - Zwar muss ich mir noch die BT-Protokolle aus 1972 besorgen, aber es ist ja nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Politiker mit Schaffung des TierSchG nicht die Angler und Jäger gemeint haben. Beides wurde wie selbstverständlich als Teil der deutschen Kultur angesehen. Besser wäre es aber, ich könnte dies durch die BT-Protokolle belegen.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Woran hängt es mit den Protokollen? Sind die nicht öffentlich oder haben die Verbände Giftschränke im Vatikanstil?


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist kompletter Unsinn, denn bewertet & ggfs. bestraft wird die einzelne Handlung.
> Du wirst vor dem Richter nicht danach gefragt ob du im letzten Jahr 50 oder 90% zurückgesetzt hast,
> sondern _die eine_ angezeigte Handlung wird aufgedröselt und ggfs. sanktioniert.
> 
> ...



 So richtig erschließt sich mir nicht, warum ich fürs Angeln einen vernünftigen Grund brauche ? oder fürs Töten? das hat doch Drosse ausgekungelt.
 Ich brauche doch auch keinen ´vernünftigen Grund um im Winter mit Abfahrtsski den Berg rein zu fahren
 ( das ist doch Hamsterrad, was ist daran vernünftig|supergri, naja hab ich jahrelang gemacht)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Woran hängt es mit den Protokollen? Sind die nicht öffentlich oder haben die Verbände Giftschränke im Vatikanstil?


https://www.bundestag.de/protokolle


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Du kannst Dir den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren öffentlich in einer Zeitung Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.

Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.

Denn die Öffentlichkeit liest das mit Abknüppeln als Katzenfutter in der Zeitung und nicht eine Verbandsgewässerordnung..

Die sind einfach unfähig und anlgerfeindlich..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Juli 2017)

RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> https://www.bundestag.de/protokolle



Da hatte ich nichts verwertbares gefunden. Ich muss an die Ausschussprotokolle.

Kann man so machen.


zander67 schrieb:


> _Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen_


 Dies ist durchaus eine vernünftige Regelung.




zander67 schrieb:


> Sanktioniert werde ich, wenn ich mit dem Fisch rumspiele.


Ich halte auch nichts von diesen Akten der Selbstdarstellung. 



zander67 schrieb:


> _Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft_.


Diese Regelung ist völliger Fluff. Was für Konsequenzen hat es denn, wenn ich mich nicht an die "gute fachliche Praxis" halte? Was soll dieser unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff? Darf ich jetzt als Gewässerwart auch nicht mehr leichbereite Karpfen Fangen und vermessen, bevor ich sie in den Leichteich setze? - An dieser Stelle wird es regelmäßig zu Fluff, weil mein eigentlich nur eine Gesinnung "bestrafen" will. Die ist eben objektiv nicht greifbar.

Objektiv greifbar ist alleine das verzögerte Zurücksetzen des Fisches um Fotos zu schießen. Nur hier kann man ansetzen. Dann ist aber auch nichts dagegen zu sagen, wenn die Fotos von einem anderen während des Anlandens oder Zurücksetzens gemacht werden, weil dann keine Verzögerung eintritt. 



zander67 schrieb:


> Gegen das reine "Spaßangeln" hat sich der Verband klar positioniert, wem das nicht gefällt, kann sich ja ein Gewässer / Verein / Verband wie auch immer suchen wo das erlaubt ist.


Das ist Bigott. - Objektiv kann es dem Fisch egal sein, ob ich nur aus Spaß angle. Es kommt alleine auf den Umgang mit dem Fisch an und auf nichts anderes. Folglich ist die Innere Einstellung des Anglers so lange egal, wie sie sich nicht in einer erkennbaren Handlung (am Fisch) zeigt. 

Diese Verbansregelung ist damit in einem wesentlichen Punkt Unfug. Sieht für mich ein wenig nach "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" aus. 

Ich bin da für eine ganz klare Kante und die steht am Anfang der Regelung. Der Fisch muss schonend und unverzüglich (Rechts- Deutsch: ohne schuldhaftes Zögern) zurückgesetzt werden. 

Fertig, mehr braucht es nicht. Weg mit dem Gesinnungs-Fluff. Der hilft dem Fisch nicht und vergrätzt nur die Mitglieder.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren öffentlich in einer Zeitung Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.
> 
> Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.
> 
> ...


Der Ansatz, Angeln ist nur gut, wenn es keinen Spaß macht, ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Marketing-Desaster. Ich trete sehr dafür ein, dass Verbände sich bewusst werden, dass auch sie lediglich ein Produkt verkaufen. Diese Produkt muss auf dem Markt abgestimmt sein, also dem Erfordernissen des Marktes entsprechen. Da die Kunden letztlich Angler sind, sehe ich für ein Produkt, dass kein Spaß machen darf, keine Zukunft. 

Es muss genau anders herum laufen. Es muss die emotionale Seite des Angelns nach Außen dargestellt werden. Angeln ist ja positiv besetzt. Dieses positive Image muss gerade für die Nicht-Angler dargestellt werden. Angeln mach Freude und sorgt dafür, dass du ausgeglichen bist. Du bist an der Frischen Luft. Angeln ist Gemeinschaft usw. Die geringste Zeit an einem Angeltag verbringt der Angler damit den Fisch zu töten oder zurückzusetzen. Da muss man als Verband überhaupt nicht so viel Wind drum machen. 

Was der Verband hier macht wirkt hingegen eher, wie eine Negativ-Kampagne. Zu sowas sage ich als Rheinländer: "Nä, watt soll dä Quatsch!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

so isses Kolja!!



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es muss genau anders herum laufen. Es muss die emotionale Seite des Angelns nach Außen dargestellt werden. Angeln ist ja positiv besetzt. Dieses positive Image muss gerade für die Nicht-Angler dargestellt werden. Angeln mach Freude und sorgt dafür, dass du ausgeglichen bist. Du bist an der Frischen Luft. Angeln ist Gemeinschaft usw. Die geringste Zeit an einem Angeltag verbringt der Angler damit den Fisch zu töten oder zurückzusetzen. Da muss man als Verband überhaupt nicht so viel Wind drum machen.
> 
> Was der Verband hier macht wirkt hingegen eher, wie eine Negativ-Kampagne. Zu sowas sage ich als Rheinländer: "Nä, watt soll dä Quatsch!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> _Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen_



In S-H ist das anders- da hast Du den Fisch zu entnehmen laut dem MELUR! Auch wenn es rechtlich eventuell anders aussieht, musst Du erst einmal mit einer Anzeige rechnen! Das ist Fakt.

Ich glaube wir können hier noch tausende Beiträge schreiben- das Ergebnis bleibt gleich. Die Basis von uns sieht es aders als die Verbände, aber die Verbände haben zu wenig Rückgrat (oder wollen das gar nicht), um eine Änderung herbeizuführen. Lieber abnicken und die Konfrontation vermeiden.

Liberales Angeln in Deutschland- dazu müssen wir erst einmal die (jetzigen) Verbände abschaffen.

Wobei ich glaube, dass wir gute Chancen hätten, eine Änderung herbeizuführen. Es gibt genügend Politiker und Wissenschaftler die uns unterstützen würden. Man müsste aber diesen unbequemen Weg gehen und seine Komfortzone verlassen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Gegen das reine "Spaßangeln" hat sich der Verband klar positioniert



Nicht verstanden..?

Das ist 'ne künstlich aufgebauschte Nebenbaustelle.

Verbandstypische c&r Paranoia.

Geschenkt..sie werdens eh nicht eindämmen können.

Das eigentliche Problem ist und bleibt das hier:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sie propagieren öffentlich in einer Zeitung Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.



Da hört nämlich bei der Öffentlichkeit der Spass auf.

PR technisches NoGo


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Und einen eigenen Verband gründen? Mit Blackjack und Nutten?
...
Die Möglichkeit gäbe es meines Erachtens (ggf. auch  ohne Black Jack) - mit werden sich dafür kaum genug Leute finden lassen, denn meckern ist das eine aber cojones etwas durchzuziehen was anderes


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Um mal eine Fundstelle der Ministerialräte Tesmar und Messal aus der Einführung Seite 8 ihres Kommentares zum Niedersächischen Fischerreigesetz zu zitieren:

"Während im bisherigen Recht die Wirtschaftsfischerei im Vordergrund stand, ist die Fischerei in Binnengewässern heute vorwiegend eine der Gesundheit und Erholung dienende Freizeitbeschäftigung."

So dann im unmittelbaren Anschluß weiter: 

"Das Gesetz berücksichtigt diese Entwicklung durch eine Begünstigung der Zusammenschlüsse von Sportfischern. Auf diese Weise soll erreicht werden, daß jeweilsin einem Gewässer möglichst viele fischen können."

Das zeigt, dass der Gesetzgeber selbst den Wandel erkennt und darauf reagiert!

Bleibt natürlich abzuwarten, wie sich die Entwicklung nun in Nds fortsetzt mit dem anstehenden neuen Fischereigesetz.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> *Nicht verstanden?
> Ich darf den Fisch zurücksetzen, wenn ich das sofort und schonend mache.
> Nix Anzeige, nix Richter.*
> _Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen_
> ...




Wo steht dies?
Und dies soll nun kein Spassangeln sein?
Reines C&R wie Du so schön geschrieben hast?
Naja, dann bin ich aber froh das mein praktiziertes Angeln C&R ohne Fotos ohne Küsschen blablabla...mein Spassangeln erlaubt ist.
Nur zur Sicherheit hätte ich dies gerne Schwarzaufweiss.
Nur zur Sicherheit Du verstehen?

Sicherheit geben Gesetze und Verordnungen und nicht irgendein blablabla der LFV.

Um es mal kurz zu machen...
Du windest Dich hier wie ein Aal. 
Bringst Ausrede um Ausrede, Erklärung um Erklärung..nichts haltbares.

Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopfschütteln um es harmlos auszudrücken...

Zum Spassangeln brauch ich keine Knipse um beifacebook Fotos einzustellen.

Absoluter Humbug Deine Erläuterung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Eben..
Man kann sich den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren *öffentlich in einer Zeitung* Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.

Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.

*Denn die Öffentlichkeit liest das mit Abknüppeln als Katzenfutter in der Zeitung und nicht eine Verbandsgewässerordnung..

Die sind einfach unfähig und anlgerfeindlich.*


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Bastido

das sich solche Argumente gegen Angler richten kann hatten wir in NRW.

Der Grüne Ex Minister ( Gott sei Dank nun Ex) wollte ein Angelverbot durchsetzen.!

Fische auf Grund hoher Schadstoffbelastung nicht zur Verwertung > Nahrung geeignet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier heißt es immer Obacht zu geben um durch das eigene Handeln keine Einfallstore zu öffnen, die nicht mehr zu schließen sind.


So ist es - und dazu sind die natur- und tierschützenden Mitgliedsverbände des anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbandes DAFV nun mal nicht in der Lage, zudem ist Anglerschutz für die eh ein Fremdwort - haben wir schon oft genug dargelegt.

Sobald einer von denen zu dem Thema (Angeln nur zur Verwertung, zurücketzen etc.) in die Öffentlichkeit geht, richten sie nur nicht wieder gut zu machenden und zurück zu holenden Flurschaden an.

Spahn, Seggelke, Brillowski, Weichenhan und wie die alle heissen, die solchen Unfug immer wieder verbreiten.

Da ist dieser aktuelle Fall ja leider nur 1 Beispiel von viel zu vielen für Verbandsversagen in diesen Fragen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Fehlen Dir jetzt Argumente?

Ein Grund für dieses Desinteresse : RESIGNATION

Auch geht vieles den LFV an der Realität vorbei.
Wie Du selbst erkannt hast.

Der Angler macht am Gewässer was er für richtig hält und schaut dumm aus der Wäsche wenn man für "C&R" ein Ordnungsgeld bekommt.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, ich hätte das besser formuliert.
> Man sollte aber auch nicht so ein Gewese darum machen.
> 
> VG



Ach? Warum schreibt man dann als LFV solch ein Dünnschiss wenn es doch eh unbedeutend ist?

Wenn durch solche unbedeutenden Aussagen Anglerrechte eingeschränkt werden oder werden könnten....

Du wir sind nicht im Kindergarten.

Solch ein Geschreibsel hat eine Aussagekraft/ einen Stellenwert in der Öffentlichkeit, bei Politikern, Tierschutzverbänden etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Solch ein Geschreibsel hat eine Aussagekraft/ einen Stellenwert in der Öffentlichkeit, bei Politikern, Tierschutzverbänden etc.


Genau das ist das Problem, das die natur- und tierschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nicht ansatzweise begreifen.

Und die deswegen auch alles schützen, ausser Angler und deren Interessen.

Wie auch, wenn sie davon keine Ahnung haben??



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist es - und dazu sind die natur- und tierschützenden Mitgliedsverbände des anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbandes DAFV nun mal nicht in der Lage, zudem ist Anglerschutz für die eh ein Fremdwort - haben wir schon oft genug dargelegt.
> 
> Sobald einer von denen zu dem Thema (Angeln nur zur Verwertung, zurücketzen etc.) in die Öffentlichkeit geht, richten sie nur nicht wieder gut zu machenden und zurück zu holenden Flurschaden an.
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Man kann sich den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren *öffentlich in einer Zeitung* Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.
> 
> Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, ich hätte das besser formuliert.
> Man sollte aber auch nicht so ein Gewese darum machen.



Hätte..

Dummerweise waren die falschen schneller.

Und hinterlassen und verstärken mit diesem vermeintlichen Gewese bleibende negative Eindrücke.


Ich kapier es echt nicht.

Warum kann man als Verband zu best.Themen nicht einfach mal die Füsse still halten ?

'Ne kleine Auswahl öffentlich und unmissverständlich geäusserten Verbaldurchfalls durch :

-DAFV GF Dr.Spahn
-R-P Präsi H.Günster
-LFV Bayern im Fall Augenthaler
-Saarland Präsi Schneiderlöchner
-LV Meckpomm/Brandenburg

Elefanten im Porzellanladen..alleine die 5 Beispiele, haben mehr Geschirr zerdeppert,als alle Spassangler Angeldooflands zusammen.

Angeln nur zur Hege und Verwertung..zur Not halt als  Kompostmaterial und Tierfutter verklappen, Entnehmer gut und edel,Spassangler böse,Tierschutz über alles und einzig anerkannte Gründe blabla.

Da können dir TSG,Fischereigesetz und Gewässerordnung noch soviel Freiheiten einräumen..die Fakten interessiert die Öffentlichkeit nach derartigen Verbandsergüssen dann nämlich nicht mehr.

Wenn Irrenhäuser PR Arbeit betreiben..


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn Irrenhäuser PR Arbeit betreiben..



Mir aus der Seele gesprochen.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ch kapier es echt nicht.
> 
> Elefanten im Porzellanladen..alleine die 5 Beispiele, haben mehr Geschirr zerdeppert,als alle Spassangler Angeldooflands zusammen.
> 
> Angeln nur zur Hege und Verwertung..zur Not halt als Kompostmaterial und Tierfutter verklappen, Entnehmer gut und edel,Spassangler böse,Tierschutz über alles und einzig anerkannte Gründe blabla.



 Ich kapiere es so langsam...
 Deutschland ist ein Land der Extreme und der doofen Mitläufer. (Betrifft mich ebenso)

 Erst erfindet man das Wort Angler um nicht als Fischer verstanden zu werden.
 Dann legt man nach um zu unterstreichen das es dabei nicht um Entnahme und Nahrungsgewinnung geht und nennt sich Hobbyangler oder Sportangler.
 Als Kochtopfangler beschimpfte man die welche das so nicht sahen
 Letzteres haben viele dann so missverstanden, als wenn es dabei immer um Wettkampf gehen müsse  und als ob Fische Sportgeräte seien.
 Das so ein Extrem Probleme bereitet ist klar und das stieß vielen Anglern und der Allgemeinheit auf.
 Erster Schritt, nun brauchte es Gründe die Fische zu töten, um weiter sportliche Wettfischen zu machen.
 Berge von Fischen wurden entsorgt.
 Die Öffentlichkeit bekam den Unterschied kaum mit, aber viele Angler hätten kotzen können.

 Schritt zwei, nun ging es zurück zum Start.
 Da wurde dann dieser wunderschöne Grund in die Herzen getragen, das Angler eben nur fischen dürfen, wenn sie die Fische auch essen.
 Angler sollten nun wieder Fischer werden, die möglichst alles nutzen was sie fangen und was eben nicht geschützt ist.
 Nur der Kochtopfangler ist nun ein guter Angler, wenn er sich denn nur an Vorschriften hält.

 Das Angeln nun nur als Nahrungsgewinnung sein darf... haben die Verbände den Anglern und der Gesellschaft gelehrt, das war Ihre  großer Lobbyerfolg.
 Nur braucht es so auch keine Anglerverbände, wenn Angler und Fischer gleich sein sollen..

 Versetzt und längst begonnen gibt es aber auch schon wieder Entwicklungen hin zum Angeln.
 Erste Wettfischen mit zurücksetzen gibt es schon wieder und auch das vermehrte Zurücksetzen oder gar C&R ist genau die Gegenteilige Entwicklung vom Fischer (Nahrungserzeugung) zum Angler(Erleben und bewahren).
 Vermutlich haben da einige mehr Achtung vor Ihrem lebendigen Sportgerät, als Andere vor dem Umgang mit Lebensmitteln.

 Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach, die Deutschen scheinen in vielen Bereichen immer extremer zu sein wie andere.
 Sie sehen die Mittelwege zwischen den Richtungen nicht.

 Man quält halt keine höheren Lebensformen und noch weniger tötet man diese sinnlos.
 Die ganzen Diskussionen wie Tiere empfinden, was empfindsame Tiere sind, ob sie empfinden oder gar so etwas wie Materie sind, zeigt doch schon die Extreme.
 Sicher ist nur das Leben immer höher steht als tote Materie.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

#Klugscheixxermodus an#

*Sport* (-Angler) kommt von dem Altfranzösischen Wort _"desport"_. Ins Englische wurde es dann als _"disport"_ übernommen, bevor es im 19. Jahrhundert zu _"Sport"_ verkürzt wurde. _"Disport"_ im Französischen oder _"desport"_ im Englischen heißt übersetzt: Zerstreuung, Vergnügen

Der *Sport-Fischer* ist also ein Vergnügungs-Fischer oder wie Thomas sagen würde: *ein Angler*

Wenn man also von einem _Sportfischer_ spricht, meint dies nicht, dass der Fisch zum Sportgerät wird. Es heißt nur, dass man nicht von Berufswegen fischt, sondern aus dem Vergnügen heraus. Daher war der Begriff _"Sportsmen"_ im 19. Jahrhundert in Englischen insbesondere als Bezeichnung für Jäger und Angler gedacht, die dem Tiere aus Vergnügen nachstellten. Erst viel später wurde der Begriff auch für Menschen verwendet, die sich bei Spiel und Sport vergnügten.

Ein Blick der Verantwortlichen in ein etymologisches Wörterbuch hätte hier vielen Missverständnissen vorbeugen können.

#Klugscheixxermodus aus#


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Die Wettfische haben nie abgenommen Kolja...

Nur durch Medien wie das Internet stehen diese wieder vermehrt im Rampenlicht. Das was "früher" per Mundpropaganda weiter geleitet wurde steht nun auf einschlägigen Seiten im Netz und heissen Benefiz- Angeln oder Hegefischen.

Und erfreut sich grosser Beliebtheit. Öffentlich!
Endlich kann auch der einfach evtl. nur interessierte Angler daran teilnehmen.
Und muss nicht hinter Infos hinterher rennen...ins "Darknetz" abwandern  

FishingShows ziehen Massen an. 
Benefizangeln motovieren Sponsoren etc.
Lassen die Kasse klingeln!

Selbst Fischereibehörden spielen mit.
Teilen Genehmigungen für Hegefischen wöchentlich aus..

Zum Ärgernis der Propaganda Naturschutz in den LFV.

(Selbst der DAFv zieht mit. Fischertage im Saarland mit Gemeinschaftsangeln....lol)

Lügen sich doch alle selber in die Buchs.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Wettfische haben nie abgenommen Kolja...
> 
> Nur durch Medien wie das Internet stehen diese wieder vermehrt im Rampenlicht. Das was "früher" per Mundpropaganda weiter geleitet wurde steht nun auf einschlägigen Seiten im Netz und heissen Benefiz- Angeln oder Hegefischen.
> 
> ...


Nur das Wettfischen und Sport-Fischen zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe sind. Aber wir Schweifen ab. Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte war, dass die LV des früheren Verband deutscher Sportfischer heftigst im Irrtum darüber waren, was denn der Ursprung des Wortes "Sport" betrifft. Dieser Irrtum wird nun fortgesetzt, wenn man gegen "Spaßangler" Position bezieht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte war, dass die LV des früheren Verband deutscher Sportfischer heftigst im Irrtum darüber waren, was denn der Ursprung des Wortes "Sport" betrifft. Dieser Irrtum wird nun fortgesetzt, wenn man gegen "Spaßangler" Position bezieht.



Na dann möchte ich nicht wissen,wie man dort das im engl.geläufige "play the fish" übersetzt und interpretiert ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Dieser Irrtum wird nun fortgesetzt, wenn man gegen "Spaßangler" Position bezieht.



Vielleicht sollte man sogar ganz froh darüber sein, daß diese ausschließlichen Spaßangler immer noch hinter schwammigen Verklausulierungen (Fisch kann/will ich nicht verwerten, weil blablabla, mimimi,...) Deckung suchen!

Ich kenne niemanden in Deutschland, der klar und deutlich feststellt, daß ihm evtl. Streß des Fisches völlig gleichgültig ist, weil es ihm vorrangig um die Egalisierung eigener Defizite (i.d.R. niedriger Adrenalinspiegel) geht.

O.g. Spaßangler halten sich zwar insgeheim für die Vorstandsmitglieder der Nahrungskette, allerdings fehlen ihnen die Eier, das exakt so zu formulieren, bzw. auf den Punkt zu bringen um dadurch endlich für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen!


----------



## inselkandidat (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Was für ein Palaver! Das ist der Wahnsinn..kann es sein das es diese Problematik so nur in D-land gibt?

oder kennt jemand ähnliche Sorgen und Nöte aus einem anderen Teil der Welt?;+;+;+


----------



## smithie (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Was für ein Palaver! Das ist der Wahnsinn..kann es sein das es diese Problematik so nur in D-land gibt?


ja



inselkandidat schrieb:


> oder kennt jemand ähnliche Sorgen und Nöte aus einem anderen Teil der Welt?;+;+;+


nein


Lieber den Fisch umbringen und der Katze verfüttern, damit man nachher guten Gewissens das Wiesenhof-Hähnchen beim Penny kaufen kann!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Was für ein Palaver! Das ist der Wahnsinn..kann es sein das es diese Problematik so nur in D-land gibt?
> 
> oder kennt jemand ähnliche Sorgen und Nöte aus einem anderen Teil der Welt?;+;+;+



Ne, die haben da meist halt deutlich bessere Verbände wo es um Angeln first un nicht zuerst um "alles schützen ausser Angler und Angeln geht"..


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonda1909 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Nur warum sind all diese nörgler hier im Forum nicht  so  Aktiv im Verein und dann auch  im Landesverband warum lösen sie nicht diese alten  Betonköpfe ab?
Weil meckern nun weniger Aufwand ist? Es ist doch wie in der Politik nicht wählen gehen aber rummeckern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Weil ich auch nicht in NPD oder KPD gehe, um die besser zu machen, wenn ich deren Politik grundsätzlich ablehne..

Zudem ist das hier NICHT die Frage, sondern das Thema hier ist das Versagen der Verbände in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und dem Flurschaden, den diese anrichten für anständige Angler und das Angeln!

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Man kann sich den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren *öffentlich in einer Zeitung* Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.
> 
> Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nur warum sind all diese nörgler hier im Forum nicht  so  Aktiv im Verein und dann auch  im Landesverband warum lösen sie nicht diese alten  Betonköpfe ab?
> Weil meckern nun weniger Aufwand ist? Es ist doch wie in der Politik nicht wählen gehen aber rummeckern.



Wer sagt, dass sie es nicht sind?


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass sie es nicht sind?


Dann würden sie ja nicht so über sich selbst nörgeln.
Und wer im Angelverein ist der unterstüzt freiwillig deren Politik und fördert das geschehen mit seinen Beiträgen.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Dann würden sie ja nicht so über sich selbst nörgeln.
> Und wer im Angelverein ist der unterstüzt freiwillig deren Politik und fördert das geschehen mit seinen Beiträgen.



 Falsch, wer da aktiv ist kann auch aktiv etwas bewegen und nicht nur nörgeln, in der Hoffnung Andere zu beeinflussen.
 Selbst ein Austritt aus dem Bundesverband benötigt halt einen Antrag und dann Mehrheiten bei den Aktiven.
 Das was Du als nörgeln wahrnimmst kann eben auch Aufklärung und Stimmungsmache von Aktiven sein um Andere zu bewegen etwas zu ändern.

 Du setzt halt, halt blindes Folgen vorraus, wenn man in so einem Verein ist um einen Angelschein zu erhalten.
 Andere sind da aber auch aktiv und eben nicht "nur" Mitglieder.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Falsch, wer da aktiv ist kann auch aktiv etwas bewegen und nicht nur nörgeln, in der Hoffnung Andere zu beeinflussen.
> Selbst ein Austritt aus dem Bundesverband benötigt halt einen Antrag und dann Mehrheiten bei den Aktiven.
> Das was Du als nörgeln wahrnimmst kann eben auch Aufklärung und Stimmungsmache von Aktiven sein um Andere zu bewegen etwas zu ändern.
> 
> ...


Ich denke da liege ich nicht so falsch.
Denn der  Bürger wird sich nicht ändern.
Schau dir die Zahlen der großen Wahlen an gerade mal 71% und davon sind 50% Ja Sager die der Partei den Rücken stärken  egal was von oben kommt.
Und im kleinen der Angelvereine wird sich das selbe abspielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Und immer wieder Offtopic von den Verbandsfreunden;-)))

Hier zum eigentlichen Thema:
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Man kann sich den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren *öffentlich in einer Zeitung* Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.
> 
> Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.
> ...


----------



## Reg A. (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Sorry fürs OT, aber diesen Quark



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und wer im Angelverein ist der unterstüzt freiwillig deren Politik und fördert das geschehen mit seinen Beiträgen.



kann ich nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen! 

Als ob jeder, der in einem Angelverein Mitglied ist (ganz egal ob aktiv oder passiv, Funktionsträger oder eben nicht) allein durch seine Mitgliedschaft ein politisches Statement abgeben würde oder wollte! 
Das mag evtl. in manchen Regionen Deutschlands so sein, wo's mehr Hektar beangelbarer Gewässerfläche als Einwohner gibt, aber in anderen Regionen (und beileibe nicht nur in meiner) heißt's ganz einfach: biste in nem Verein, befischste auch gute Gewässer, biste's nicht, haste die Ar***karte der drittklassigen Gewässer auf Tageskartenbasis gezogen! Und selbst wenn du TKs für bessere Gewässer kriegst, ist es zumindest mit der Flexibilität und Spontaneität Essig; einfach mal um 05:00 Uhr morgens sagen "Ach, ich geh jetzt angeln" ist dann nicht, da zu dieser Uhrzeit natürlich keine Ausgabestätte besetzt ist...
Ich bin zwar mit meinem Verein ganz zufrieden (für C&R oder C&D wurde ich bisher weder vereins- noch verbandsseitig von Kontrolleuren blöd angemacht), aber hätte ich die Möglichkeit - wie einige andere hier - für nen Appel und ein Ei zigtausend Hektar echt guter Fischgewässer beackern zu können, dann würde ich mir die paar hundert Öcken p.a. plus etliche Stunden Arbeitsdienst und Anwesenheitspflicht bei zig Veranstaltungen echt sparen. Und so wie mir geht's wahrscheinlich ca. 80% aller Angler in gewässerarmen Gegenden und/oder Ballungsräumen! Also lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!

So, OT beendet!


----------



## 0ggy (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

OT

Was ist für dich "nen appel und'n ei". Da will ich auch hin!

0ggy


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



0ggy schrieb:


> OT
> 
> Was ist für dich "nen appel und'n ei". Da will ich auch hin!
> 
> 0ggy


Gleich geht es wieder los, das dort wo viel Wasser ist auch die Preise niedrig sind...
 und dort wo wenig Wasser ist oder mehr Menschen leben das dementsprechend teurer ist und es ungleich weniger gute Möglichkeiten gibt.
 Das passt zwar oft, aber längst nicht so gut wie viele glauben.

 Großstädte  wie Hamburg und München sollte man sicher vergleichen können und am teuersten sollte es dann im Ruhrgebiet sein.
 Das passt so aber nicht...

 Selbst im Umfeld von Großstädten und hoher Siedlungsdichte kann es beste und günstige Bedingungen geben und umgekehrt auch auf dem Land mit viel Wasser hohe Preise und schlechte Bedingungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Man kann sich den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren *öffentlich in einer Zeitung* Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.
> 
> Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Ähnlichen(Falsch)Tenor zu den verschiedensten Themen, gabs ja quasi von jedem der "Verdächtigen" in der Liste.

Sich(bzw richtige Angler) mit halbgaren oder unwahren Statements in der Öffentlichkeit um Kopf und Kragen zu sabbeln,ist und bleibt halt eine deutsche Verbandskrankheit.

Was dort oft und gerne an absurd interpretierten Pseudo Ethikgesülz(Leid,Schmerz) mit gleichzeitiger Verbindung zum TSG konformen töten vom Stapel gelassen wird ,würde selbst in der Sonntagsmesse für verstimmtes Stirnrunzeln sorgen..

Unehrlich bis ins Mark..lieber falsches  verbreiten und auf temporäre Ruhe im Zwischendeck hoffen als über Fakten den nicht immer einfachen aber ehrlicheren Weg zu gehen.

Und..nahezu durch die Bank, Ziele und (Haus)Aufgaben der gerade heutzutage immens wichtigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit,nicht im entferntesten begriffen.

Setzen,6


----------



## Reg A. (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gleich geht es wieder los, das dort wo viel Wasser ist auch die Preise niedrig sind...
> und dort wo wenig Wasser ist oder mehr Menschen leben das dementsprechend teurer ist und es ungleich weniger gute Möglichkeiten gibt.



Nein, darum ging's mir eben nicht. Mir ging's nur darum, dass vonda1909 die Gleichung aufgestellt hat: Vereinsmitgliedschaft = zu 100% d'accord mit Vereins- und Verbandspolitik, da ansonsten kein Grund zur Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein besteht. Und das ist so pauschal eben nicht richtig, weshalb ich (m)ein Gegenbeispiel gebracht habe.

Sorry für's erneute OT!

@Oggy: Ich ja auch  Für n' Appel und n' Ei wäre - grob über den Daumen gepeilt - alles über 3000ha Wasserfläche *guter* Fischgewässer für weniger als zusammen genommen 300 Euro/Jahr und *ohne weitere Verpflichtungen*. Sind zwar nur Hausnummern, aber immerhin...


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Das war einmal der Ursprung, um den es ging.

 Fast schon komisch wo man dann irgendwann landet.
 Wobei ich denke auch der Angelverband und die Verbände sind da nun irgendwo gelandet.

 Es sind Anglerverbände, keine Fischereiverbände.
 Angler angeln weil sie daran Spaß haben in der Natur zu sein um Fische zu fangen und die dann auch vielleicht zu essen.
 Angler sind auch keine Fischhalter oder Fischmäster, welche besetzen um dann zu ernten...
 Angler sind eigentlich nur Angler.

 Ziel der Angelverbände sollte es also sein Anglern Zugangsmöglichkeiten und Grundlagen für Ihr Naturerlebnis zu erhalten.
 Also Angeln versuchen möglichst in Einklang mit der Natur zu bringen, anstatt Angler zu Fischern machen zu wollen.
 Ziel ist es den Zugang vieler Menschen zur Natur verträglich zu gestallten, ohne das es Unmengen von Fischbesatz benötigt, nur weil man meint das müsse so sein als Ausgleich für die vielen Angler die ja nur angeln sollen wenn sie die Fische auch entnehmen.

 Nicht einmal die Fischer tun das, Beifang der nicht zu verkaufen ist, geht zurück, ob tot, verletzt oder lebend.

 Eins ist sicher, die Anzahl von Fischern die die Natur verträgt ist begrenzt, Angeln kann man aber nachhaltiger gestalten, wenn man es den will und überhaupt zulässt.
 Solchen wie Peta ist es so oder so egal, für Sie sollte man Fische generell einfach in Ruhe lassen und weder fangen noch essen.
 Wenn die Fische dann in Ruhe aussterben ist denen das auch egal.

 Andersdenkende Menschen sollten sich aber Gedanken machen, was denn nun der Unterschied zwischen Angeln und Fischen ist.
 Derzeit ist lediglich das Fischen ein anerkannter Grund in Deutschland Fischen nachzustellen.
 Verträglichere Varianten werden nicht groß verlangt, auch nicht von Angelverbänden.
 Das die bisherigen Schutzbestimmungen nicht wirklich reichen, zeigen Verschwinden von Arten, Besatz und mittlerweile ja auch Untersuchungen.
 Viele Angler wissen oder ahnen längst wie effektiv sie eingreifen und entnehmen eben nicht mehr alles, oder schränken sich selbst ein..
 Die Mehrheit aber meint, jeder Fischende könne alles entnehmen, was nicht geschützt oder besser gar beschützt wird.
 Wobei selbst weitere Verluste durch  Beifang und heimlichen Fang, kaum zu unterbinden ist.

 Es erschreckt mich, wie oft einzelne Angler meinen mir seltene aber zurückgesetzte Fische nur heimlich erzählen mögen,.....weil sie meinen das Andere das ja als verboten betrachten könnten, was eigentlich der gesunde Menschenverstand verlangt.

 Will mal so sagen wenn dort einzelne Großfische als Grundlage des Hobbys vieler Angler dienen, ist das allemal naturverträglicher und im Sinne des Tierschutzes, als wenn stetig viele Besatzfische gebraucht werden die Töpfe zu füllen.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns so um unseren Ruf sorgen und so dringend eine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit brauchen, sollten wir vielleicht nicht immer nur über die Verbände schimpfen, sondern uns auch mal überlegen, wie wir selber uns darstellen und das *nicht nur hier im Forum sondern auch am Wasser.
> *VG



 Das ist der Knackpunkt.
 Das Verhalten Einzelner, kann unheimlich viel bewirken.
 Im Negativen ungleich mehr wie im Positiven.
 Aber Ich denke Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, was hier so alles steht,
 Jeder sucht so oder so nur das was Ihm in den Kram passt.
 Selbst Angler interessiert selten so ein Thema, die Mühe machen sich die Menschen mehrheitlich halt nicht und selbst wenn, wäre es ja nur die Wahrheit.
 Also das Gegenteil von dem, was andere so gern versuchen vorzugeben.
 Wer ehrlich ist und fair behandelt werden möchte, braucht sich auch nicht verstecken.

 Wer aber so tut als wenn die Angler ja nur angeln um die Fische dann auch immer zu essen.....na ja der legt sich eben die Karten auch selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es sind Anglerverbände, keine Fischereiverbände.


Das ist für die zwei hier genannten schlicht falsch, die ja im Dachverband der Angelfischer organisiert sind - also Fischer und KEIN Anglerverbände.

Du kannst nicht wie beim AVN als richtigem Anglerverband ausgehen bei allen anderen ausgehen  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Man kann sich den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren *öffentlich in einer Zeitung* Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.
> 
> Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist für die zwei hier genannten schlicht falsch, die ja im Dachverband der Angelfischer organisiert sind - also Fischer und KEIN Anglerverbände.
> 
> Du kannst nicht wie beim AVN als richtigem Anglerverband ausgehen bei allen anderen ausgehen .


 #6
Den Ball hast Du gut verwertet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

danke - die Fähigkeit sagt man mir nach ...
:vik::vik::vik::g:g:g:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Anglerboard auch als eine Art Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, kann mir vorstellen, dass hier inzwischen nicht nur Angler mitlesen, sondern auf Grund von Treffer bei Google auch Otto Normalbürger landen.
> Da sich hier im Forum die Meinungen von allen möglichen Anglern Querbeet widerspiegeln, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich der ein oder andere Nichtangler die Augen reibt bei einigen Themen.
> Von angeleinten Welsen, lebenden Köderfischen, C&R usw. und den Diskussionen darüber, wird ja von Einigen ganz unverhohlen zugegeben, dass sie es mit den Gesetzen nicht ganz so genau nehmen.
> Die passenden haarsträubenden Begründungen (z.Bsp. Fisch=Insekt), weshalb man das nicht muss, werden gleich mitgeliefert.
> ...


Dazu kann ich dir zumindest für mein Umfeld versichern,das dort Angeln so normal gesehen wird,wie es ist..ein Freizeitvergnügen(!) mit der Option, den Speiseplan bei Bedarf und Laune bereichern zu KÖNNEN.

Gespräche mit Passanten am Wasser waren da auch eindeutig..und das nicht erst seit gestern.

Die Mehrheit der Leute da draussen,tickt bei Darlegung der Fakten nämlich durchaus realistischer als gedacht.

Bei Fremdbestimmten MÜSSEN und dann noch unter falsch interpretierten Alibigründen(wie eben von Verbänden öffentlich gepredigt), hört dann allerdings das Verständniss schlagartig auf.

Gerade bei dem Thema,leistet der "normale" Angler aber auch 'ne Menge Schadensbegrenzung.

Indem er der Thematik aufgeschlossenen Leuten sachlich und argumentativ darlegt,das viele Verbandsmeinungen weder Anglers Ansicht,geschweige der Rechtslage in  Fischerei-und TierSchG entsprechen.

Heisst schlichtweg :

Ich muss durch Aufklärung ausbügeln,was Verbände durch Falschinfos in die Köpfe pflanzen.

Gepräche mit Nichtanglern kommen doch meist zum "ich hab mal  gelesen/gehört, das man Fische nicht zurücksetzen darf" Punkt..blöde und unkorrekte Verbandsstatements "funktionieren" somit..fatal.

Es wäre Aufgabe der Verbände da Aufklärung zu leisten anstatt Mist zu verbreiten..sie werden für Lobbyarbeit bezahlt(!) und nicht fürs beschwichtigen von Leuten,denen Angeln grundsätzlich ein Dorn im Bessermenschenauge ist..

Und um nix anderes gehts hier..warum im gleichen Atemzug grundsätzlich Nebenbaustellen mit angeleinten Wallern,c&r Paranoia und Lebend Köfi eingeworfen werden,erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz.

Es geht schlichtweg erstmal darum, das du Leuten nicht verklickern kannst,warum nicht selbst verwertbare Beute dann lt.Verbandsmeinung partout lieber im Futternapf der Katze oder auf dem Müll enden soll..

DA reiben sich Leute die Augen.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

#6#6#6#6|good:


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es geht schlichtweg erstmal darum, das du Leuten nicht verklickern kannst,warum nicht selbst verwertbare Beute dann lt.Verbandsmeinung partout lieber im Futternapf der Katze oder auf dem Müll enden soll..



an welcher Stelle wird denn vom Brandenburger Verband selbiges gefordert. ;+

Gruß Jörg


----------



## 0ggy (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Moin 

Wie lange liest du den hier schon mit?

http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...-rostocker-rapper-marteria-an-0629223907.html

Recht weit unten wird im Namen der beiden Landesverbände und des Herrn Karl-Heinz Brillowski geschrieben. Fische auch als Tierfutter.

Wenn es nicht dementiert wird ist es wohl Meinung der Landesverbände.

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

So ist es - mitgehangen, mitgefangen.
Zudem fällt auch der Brandenburger Weichenhan den Anglern in den Rücken, weil es nicht drum geht, ob man zurückgesetzte Fische fotografiert und man das deswegen NICHT PAUSCHAL verteufeln kann.
Sondern wie und wie lange das im Einzelfall geschieht mit den Fotos.

Da aber Verbandler in meinen Augen eh keine Ahnung von Angeln, der Basis - und wie man hier sieht - auch nicht von Recht haben, ist das kein Wunder und anglerfeindlich, was er da von sich gibt.

Zudem steht Weichenhan auch für die enge Zusammenarbeit und das einknicken/einschleimen vor dem DAFV mit H-K, Struppe, Lindner und Seggelke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Kräht in ein paar Wochen kein Hahn mehr darüber, außer hier im Forum.
> 
> VG



Und PeTA bedankt sich für solche Vorlagen und verwendet das dann zu gerne, wie wir wissen.

Wenn Verbandler sowas nicht begreifen, sollen sie zu den strickenden Klofrauen verbandeln gehen (sorry  liebe Klofrauen, würde es auch real geben, wäre ich nicht so böse euch so ignorante Dilettanten an den Hals zu wünschen), wenn sie unbedingt verbanbdeln wollen.

Sie sollen aber anständige Menschen und richtige Angler in Ruhe lassen und mit ihrem verbandeln verschonen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

nein, beileibe nicht nur an dem einen Beispiel/Zitat, da gibts vieles, das ist nur eben EIN Beispiel für die anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung.

Auch z. B. an der Erpressung des DAV durch den LAVB damals zum Übertritt in den VDSF mit Umbennung in DAFV , zum Geld sparen (kost inzwischen wieder genauso soviel bei noch weniger Leistung, davon ab) und vieles weitere mehr, gerade was die alles im VDSF/DAFV mittragen zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns..

Und hier gehts um die da öffentlich zur Schau gestellte und verbreitete juristische Unfähigkeit und die Anglerfeindlichkeit im Kern, der an Hand dieser in Medien öffentlich geäußerten und NIE DEMENTIERTEN Meinung der Herren Weichenhan und Brillowski für ihre Verbände deutlich wird.

Hier kannst Du die Entwicklung verfolgen  :
 2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



0ggy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...-rostocker-rapper-marteria-an-0629223907.html
> 
> Recht weit unten wird im Namen der beiden Landesverbände und des Herrn Karl-Heinz Brillowski geschrieben. Fische auch als Tierfutter.


Im Namen der beiden Verbände lese ich da: Spaßfischen& Fotos ist gleich böse böse böse.

Dann folgt die Auslegung ala Weichenhan. Frei übersetzt... wenn der Fisch nicht passt, geht er eben zurück.

Den von Herrn Brillowski anschließend geschossenen Bock dem Brandenburger Verband mit anzulasten. #c   




> Wenn es nicht dementiert wird ist es wohl Meinung der Landesverbände.



Meiner Meinung nach wurde die Brandenburger Auslegung( kann man sicher drüber diskutieren) korrekt in der Zeitung dargestellt.
Hat Thomas im Zitat ,,versehentlich'' weggelassen. |rolleyes

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Sehe ich nach wie vor anders und habe das auch entsprechend dargestellt, mit diesen Leuten entfernt sich der LAVB in meinen Augen immer mehr von einem einst wirklich anglerfreundlichen Verband zu einem Anglerefeindverband Richtung VDSF, zu dem er mittels Erpressung des DAV damals ja unbedingt übertreten wollte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist es - mitgehangen, mitgefangen.
> *Zudem fällt auch der Brandenburger Weichenhan den Anglern in den Rücken, weil es nicht drum geht, ob man zurückgesetzte Fische fotografiert und man das deswegen NICHT PAUSCHAL verteufeln kann.
> Sondern wie und wie lange das im Einzelfall geschieht mit den Fotos.*
> 
> ...



Und ja, da Weichenhan und seine Verbandler den Artikel wohl auch nach Veröffentlichung gelesen hatten, MUSS eine ebenso öffentliche Gegendarstellung zumindest zu Brillowski erfolgen, will man als Vertreter von Anglern ernst genommen werden - wenn man schon sonst schützermäßig so weit einknickt und beim DAFV rumschleimt..

Dass Brandenburg wie anderen LV auch damals nix zu dem unsäglichen Artikel von Spahn (Angeln nur zur Verwertung) oder der Hetze gegen Augenthaler durch den DAFV (Seggelke)  veröffentlicht hat, zeigt auch nur einmal mehr, wie die wirklich ticken.

Das war früher mal wirklich gut/besser.. 

Die Zeiten sind aber schon lange vorbei und der LAVB ist auf VDSF/DAFV-Kurs und lebt nur noch von alten Taten..

Es wächst eben zusammen, was zusammen gehört........


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns so um unseren Ruf sorgen und so dringend eine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit brauchen, ...


Ist schon lustig, welche Ansprüche du an eine Diskussion hier unter Anglern stellst, aber gleichzeitig solche Kalauer:


zander67 schrieb:


> Dann kommt die Nummer mit dem Tierfutter.


die von einem Verband _an die allgemeine Öffentlichkeit_ gerichtet werden, ok findest.

Welchen Eindruck macht das wohl?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es wäre Aufgabe der Verbände da Aufklärung zu leisten anstatt Mist zu verbreiten..sie werden für Lobbyarbeit bezahlt(!) und nicht fürs beschwichtigen von Leuten,denen Angeln grundsätzlich ein Dorn im Bessermenschenauge ist..



Machen wir doch. Kannst du im nächsten Verbands- Heft des RhFV lesen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Machen wir doch. Kannst du im nächsten Verbands- Heft des RhFV lesen.



Wobei man damit, lieber Kolja, auch eher nicht die breite Öffentlichkeit erreicht. Aber deine Beiträge zeigen mir zumindest, dass es durchaus noch Hoffnung in den Verbänden gibt.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei man damit, lieber Kolja, auch eher nicht die breite Öffentlichkeit erreicht. Aber deine Beiträge zeigen mir zumindest, dass es durchaus noch Hoffnung in den Verbänden gibt.



Kolja ist "nur" Schlichter für den rheinischen LFV.

Nicht im Vorstand und auch nicht für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig.

In wie weit seine Aussagen die Meinung des rheinischen Verbandes widerspiegeln ist unklar.


(Wenn dem aber nicht annähernd so wäre, hätte es garantiert schon ein Maulkorb gegeben.    )


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Offtopic
Ne, der Rheinische ist auf dem Weg zurück Vollgas Richtung VDSF/Drosse.
Nicht der Verband ist da gut, nur Kolja ne positivere Ausnahme. 
Den fortschrittlichen Vize scheinen sie abgeschossen zu haben, da hört  man nix mehr und angeblich auf Druck u. a. vom DAFV wurden viele von dessen Beiträgen auf der Seite des Rheinischen gelöscht ..
Deswegen fiel der auch im Ranking entsprechend Richtung Anglerfeindlichkeit - sich solche Zensur wohl auf Druck des Dachverbandes gefallen zu lassen, das geht gar nicht.

Hier kannst Du die Entwicklung verfolgen  :
 2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland
Offtopic aus


----------



## Sharpo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic
> Ne, der Rheinische ist auf de, Weg zurück Vollgas Richtung VDSF/Drosse.
> Nicht der Verband ist da gut, nur Kolja ne positivere Ausnahme.
> Den fortschrittlichen Vize scheinen sie abgeschossen zu haben, da hört  man nix mehr und angeblich auf Druck u. a. vom DAFV wurden viele von dessen Beiträgen auf der Seite des Rheinischen gelöscht ..
> ...




Na so falsch lag ich ja dann doch nicht.
Aber immerhin gab/gibt es offenbar keine Maulsperre für Kolja seitens des rheinischen Verbandes.
Manche sind da ja etwas empfindlicher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> siehe #1
> ...der Fisch kann auch für andere mitgebracht werden oder als Tierfutter verwendet werden.
> 
> Hier hätte der Verband den Rahmen genauer festlegen müssen, klare Trennung zwischen kommerzieller Tierfütterung (Schweinemastanlage) und dem erwähnten Fisch für die Katze oder von mir aus auch für das Hausschwein.
> ...



Szenario:
Familie trifft beim Spazierengehen einen Angler, der 3 dicke Döbel und 2 fette Brassen im Eimer hat. Auf die Frage hin, was er mit diesen Fischen vor hat, antwortet der Angler, die nimmt er für die Schweine mit nach Hause.

Was glaubst du, wie die Reaktion der Familie wäre?
Meine als Angler wäre, dem Typen die Krätze an den Hals zu wünschen.

Genau mit solchen Statements, wie vom LV MeckPomm gebracht, bringt man Leute gegen die Angler auf und liefert den Tierschützers hervorragende Munition.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Für mich war klar was gemeint ist, für einige andere nicht.
> 
> VG



Es ist wurscht ob es Dir klar war/ist und ob Du das verstehst oder nicht.

Fakt ist, im Gedächtnis der Nichtangler bleibt nach so einem Artikel, besser Katzenfutter als leben lassen.

Und genau diese Dilettanz in Sachen Rechtskenntnis und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wird vollkommen zu recht kritisiert - solche Leute gehören weg.

Vor allem dann, wenn es nicht sofort widerrufen und richtig gestellt wird.

Damit wird alles nur noch peinlicher und die anglerfeindliche Intention wird klar....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Mancher guckt eben auch über den eigenen Tellerrand und sieht allgemeine Entwicklungen..

Verbandler und Verbanditen eben leider weniger..


----------



## gründler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Wenn ich schon lese bei Hegefischen wird auch alles tot gekloppt...

Wer als Veranstalter nicht von seinen Rechten gebrauch macht,hat entweder Angst oder keine Ahnung oder kein Bock.

Hältern und Umsetzen...wird auch Behördlich genehmigt.Gibt genug Vereine die froh sind, so an Besatzfisch zu kommen.

Und das Agument die sterben doch alle..ich habe die letzten 40J. etliche Tonnen umsetzen lassen oder mit umgesetzt,die Sterblichkeitsrate liegt unter 10% bei Ordnungsgemäßer Hälterung. Es sind oft nur 1-5 Fische gewesen von sagen wir mal grob 300kg pro Becken insgesamt,selten das es mal mehr wie 10 tote gab.Ja und sogar vom Silokanal rüber nach Bremen haben alle Überlebt und das im Sommer.

Dieses ganze Gesülze dient doch nur dem schlecht reden von Angelveranstaltungen,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, Du verstehst mich nicht richtig.
> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung wegen dem Tierfutter nicht, egal wo das veröffentlicht wird oder wer das liest.



Es geht drum, besser abknüppeln und Tierfutter ALS ZURÜCKSETZEN laut Verbanditen!!

Aber man kann auch weiter Verbänden für so gequirlte, anglerfeindliche  Kacke ohne rechtlichen Hintergrund weiter applaudieren..

Bis dann nur noch Caster da sind zum "Angeln" ohne Haken auf der Wiese.. - da wird dann kein armer Fisch mehr gequält und getötet und die gequälte Schützer- und Verbanditenseele kann dann endlich wieder ruhig schlafen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben..
> Man kann sich den Verband noch so schönrenden - sie propagieren *öffentlich in einer Zeitung* Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege und schreiben, Fische knüppeln als Katzenfutter ist besser als zurücksetzen.
> 
> Damit schaden sie Anglern und dem Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit, geben PeTA unnötig Munition, liefern Gesetzgebern neue Argumente für Einschränkungen und sind damit Totengräber des Angelns.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Edelfische? Was sind denn Edelfische? :g|supergri
Den Edelfisch darf man also nicht als Schweinefutter verwerten? 

Weissfisch ist also Abfallfisch?  Den darf man Schweinen vorwerfen?

Mir wird übel....

Wobei der LFV diese Differenzierung nicht gemacht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Sag ich doch:
Juristischer, unhaltbarer Dreck so wie geschrieben, zu dem es x Gegenpositionen von Juristen gibt!!

Selbstverständlich kann man angeln, fotografieren und Fische freilassen und das ist ein vernünftiger Grund. Zumal es NUR zum töten, und nicht zum Angeln selber einen vernünftigen, sinnvollen Grund braucht (Angeln gedeckt durch Landesrecht) ..

Ob das gegen TSG verstösst ist eine REINE EINZELFALLENTSCHEIDUNG (Gericht) UND NICHT PER SE GESETZLICH VERBOTEN!!

Auch wenn die Verbanditen vor lauter Verbieten wollen/können/dürfen feuchte Höschen kriegen und solchen falschen Dreck verbreiten..


----------



## Sharpo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> ohne Kommentar:
> _Auf diesen vernünftigen Grund verweisen auch die __Landesanglerverbände in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern__ und __Brandenburg__. Angeln, nur um den Fisch zu fotografieren und wieder freizulassen, sei kein vernünftiger Grund, sagt Marcel Weichenhan vom Landesangelverband in Brandenburg. Es sei aber auch klar, dass heute niemand mehr angeln gehe, weil er Hunger habe. Der Angelverband in Bandenburg spricht für seine Mitglieder eine klare Empfehlung aus: Schonzeiten und das Mindestmaß beachten, Zielfischen ist erlaubt. Sprich, wer auf Zander geht und einen Hecht am Haken hat, kann ihn wieder zurücksetzen._
> http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...-rostocker-rapper-marteria-an-0629223907.html




Mit Foto?

Und wieso nimmt sich der LFV heraus zu definieren was der vernünftige Grund ist?
Während sich das Gesetz etc. dazu nicht äussert?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> der eine sieht jetzt vielleicht Berge von Fischen die im Schweinetrog landen



Der LV MeckPomm sagt in seinem Statemment ganz klar, dass 10 gefangene Brassen im Schweinetrog ok sind, 10 wieder zurückgesetzte Brassen hingegen schlecht sind. Und solch ein Statement ist, gewollt oder ungewollt, unterirdisch. 

Um das mal auf die Spitze zu treiben:
Wenn die Zeitung mit den 4 Buchstaben auf ihrer Titelseite schreiben würde: "Angelverbände wollen Fischfang zur Schweinemast" könnte ihnen niemand Lüge vorwerfen.

Kannst ja mal eine Befragung auf der Straße durchführen, was die Leute davon halten. Das mag man in den ländlichen Gebieten MeckPomms noch akzeptieren, in den bevölkerungsstarken und stärker urbanen Gegenden Deutschlands sähe das etwas anders aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> seine Gewässer, seine Gewässerordnung = seine Regeln


Ein Verband, der noch strengere Regeln als der Gesetzgeber aufstellt, sollte sowieso gleich abtreten.

Einfacher kann man ja Anglerfeindlichkeit ja nicht dokumentieren!!

Wenn solche Verbanditen meinen, Angler hätten noch nicht genug bescheuerte Regeln vom Gesetzgeber, da muss man deswegen noch welche draufsetzen.

Wie wenn der ADAC für seine Mitglieder in allen Ortschaften Tempo 30 verlangen würden..

Und manche merken das noch nicht mal (aber nur mit genügend blinden Abnickern kann man ja so anglerfeindliche und verbotsgeile Verbände ja finanzieren)....
#d#d#d#d


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumal es NUR zum töten, und nicht zum Angeln selber einen vernünftigen, sinnvollen Grund braucht (Angeln gedeckt durch Landesrecht).



Nicht ganz. Auch für die Zufügung von Leid und Schmerz braucht man einen Vernünftigen Grund. Steht zwar nicht im § 17 TierSchG aber wird wegen § 1 TierSchG in den § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG mit hinein gelesen. Für das Haken, Drillen und Anlanden liegt der vernünftige Grund quasi im LFischG. Dies gilt aber nicht für das Fotografieren und das damit verbundene verzögerte zurücksetzen. Hier müsste man dann im Einzelfall schauen, ob das Ganze länger anhaltend war usw. Das Fotografiere selber kann, muss aber keinen Vernünftigen Grund darstellen. Ich sage mal, wenn der Gewässerwart dies tut, um Großfische zu dokumentieren, ließe sich dies sicher begründen. Nun kann der Gewässerwart diese Aufgabe auch delegieren ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für das Haken, Drillen und Anlanden liegt der vernünftige Grund quasi im LFischG. Dies gilt aber nicht für das Fotografieren und das damit verbundene verzögerte zurücksetzen.


Wenn jemand anders Dich beim zurücksetzen fotografiert, ist eh schon Schicht (keine Verzögerung), rechtlich belangbar max. bei Selbstauslöser UND DEUTLICH zu langem hantieren.....

Hab ich ja angeführt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das gegen TSG verstösst ist eine REINE EINZELFALLENTSCHEIDUNG (Gericht) UND NICHT PER SE GESETZLICH VERBOTEN!!



Schlimmer sind und bleiben die in meinen Augen klar im vorauseilenden Gehorsam vor Schützern abnickenden, anglerfeindlichen und verbotsgeilen Verbanditen in den Mitgliedsverbänden des anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbandes DAFV wie hier MeckPomm und Brandenburg:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zander67 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > seine Gewässer, seine Gewässerordnung = seine Regeln
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> seine Gewässer, seine Gewässerordnung = seine Regeln



Häää ?
Ihr strickt euch also ein eigenes TSG #d|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> seine Gewässer, seine Gewässerordnung = seine Regeln





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Häää ?
> Ihr strickt euch also ein eigenes TSG


Richtig!
Das ist deren Auslegung eine Bundesgesetzes, nicht mehr.

Aber leider auch nicht weniger.
Verbände, die in der heutigen Zeit, so einen Dreck wie die "Tierfutter"-Geschichte undifferenziert an die allg. Öffentlichkeit gerichtet raushauen, habent jede Kompetenz in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und PR für das Angeln verloren.

Und gerade LV Meckpomm ist momentan nur noch sch*** unterwegs;
Mauschelgespräch Wismar mit DAFV & Angelgegnern aus der Politik,
die gegen Anglerinteressen gerichtete Dorschagenda 45-0-10 gestern in den Landtag gebracht -über die AFD übrigens-,
...

Da muss dringend eine außerordentliche JHV her, die die Betonköpfe in den Steinbruch schickt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



zander67 schrieb:


> Sagt er ja nicht, der Verband sagt es ist schlecht die Fische nur zu fangen um sie wieder zurückzusetzen.
> Wenn Du zum Beispiel auf Karpfen angelst und fängst Brassen die Du nicht verwerten möchtest, kannst Du sie wieder zurücksetzen.
> 
> VG



Ich mache es bei uns umgekehrt. Ich angle nachts immer auf Brassen, fange aber ständig Karpfen. Die muss ich dann zurücksetzen. Nach jetzt über 30 Jahren glaube ich fast, wir haben gar keine Brassen im Gewässer. Aber genau weiß man das ja nie.

Dies alles ändert aber nichts an der erkennbar bigotten Haltung des Verbandes. Und die Katzenfutter-Nummer ist nichts anderes, als bigotte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dies alles ändert aber nichts an der erkennbar bigotten Haltung des Verbandes. Und die Katzenfutter-Nummer ist nichts anderes, als bigotte.


Und das für einen Verbandler vom zensurierenden, umfallenden und Drosse-lastigen Rheinischen Fischereiverband - meinen Respekt!

Wenn die mitkriegen,  dass (und was) Du hier schreibst und das auch noch Richtung Angler, wirste auch bald rausgemobbt ;-)))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*

Ich habe da auch mal anders drüber gedacht, bis mir auffiel, dass ich regelmäßig auf Karpfen ging, die aber nur ganz selten mal zum Essen mitnehme. Zuerst redet man sich dann ein, dass man sich bei jedem Fang vorbehält, ihn doch mit zu nehmen. Irgend wann kann man sich aber nicht mehr belügen. - Wenn einige Angler, die auch heute noch gegen c&r sind, sich selber mal ernsthaft prüfen, werden sie feststellen, dass es ihnen aufs Angeln ankommt und nicht auf das Fischfleisch. Wir angeln, weil wir den gewissen Kick haben wollen. Natürlich hat jedes Zurücksetzen auch mit Verantwortung zu tun. Wenn der Fisch verangelt ist, dann setze ich ihn nicht zurück. Wenn ich diesen Fisch - aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht essen will -  dann kann ich ihn auch der Katze geben. Die hier vom Verband vertretene Auffassung stellt die eigentliche Motivation auf den Kopf. Ich muss auch davon ausgehen, dass die das wissen und daher ist das Ganze bigotte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller F*



> daher ist das ganze bigotte!


isses - auf den Punkt gebracht ;-)


----------

